# Gearscore - der sogenannte Itemscore



## ShaakTi79 (11. Januar 2010)

Hallo Community,

Wie der Titel schon sagt, handelt der Thread zur Klärung des Itemscores (Gearscore) anhand von 2 Beispielen! Stand der Daten ist Version 3.0.15!

Auszug aus der Information.lua des Addons Gearscore 3.0.15! - zusammengestaucht Token Pala/Priest/Hexer (T7.5/T8.5):

Zur Bemerkung alles was hinter den "//" steht ist von mir - soll lediglich erklären was hinter dieser Ziffer "["AAAAA"] steckt!

--Teir 8.5 Tokens // soll wahrscheinlich Tier 8.5 Heissen

	["45632"] = { ["ItemScore"] = 385, ["ItemSubType"] = "Conqueror", ["ItemSlot"] = 5, ["ItemLevel"] = 226 }, // T8.5 Brust Token Pala/Priest/Hexer
	["45641"] = { ["ItemScore"] = 289, ["ItemSubType"] = "Conqueror", ["ItemSlot"] = 10, ["ItemLevel"] = 226 },// T8.5 Hands Token Pala/Priest/Hexer
	["45638"] = { ["ItemScore"] = 385, ["ItemSubType"] = "Conqueror", ["ItemSlot"] = 1, ["ItemLevel"] = 226 }, // T8.5 Kopf  Token Pala/Priest/Hexer
	["45656"] = { ["ItemScore"] = 289, ["ItemSubType"] = "Conqueror", ["ItemSlot"] = 3, ["ItemLevel"] = 226 }, // T8.5 Schulter Token Pala/Priest/Hexer
	["45653"] = { ["ItemScore"] = 385, ["ItemSubType"] = "Conqueror", ["ItemSlot"] = 7, ["ItemLevel"] = 226 }, // T8.5 Hose Token Pala/Priest/Hexer

--Teir 7.5 Tokens

	["40631"] = { ["ItemScore"] = 348, ["ItemSubType"] = "Conqueror", ["ItemSlot"] = 1, ["ItemLevel"] = 213 }, // T7.5 Kopf  Token Pala/Priest/Hexer
	["40628"] = { ["ItemScore"] = 261, ["ItemSubType"] = "Conqueror", ["ItemSlot"] = 10, ["ItemLevel"] = 213 },// T7.5 Hands Token Pala/Priest/Hexer
	["40625"] = { ["ItemScore"] = 348, ["ItemSubType"] = "Conqueror", ["ItemSlot"] = 5, ["ItemLevel"] = 213 }, // T7.5 Brust Token Pala/Priest/Hexer
	["40637"] = { ["ItemScore"] = 261, ["ItemSubType"] = "Conqueror", ["ItemSlot"] = 3, ["ItemLevel"] = 213 }, // T7.5 Schulter Token Pala/Priest/Hexer
	["40634"] = { ["ItemScore"] = 348, ["ItemSubType"] = "Conqueror", ["ItemSlot"] = 7, ["ItemLevel"] = 213 }, // T7.5 Hose Token Pala/Priest/Hexer

Meine Herausgefundenden Werte:

Kopf: +160 Pkt. bei T8.5, +135 Pkt. bei T7.5
Schulter: +63 Pkt. bei T8.5, +48 Pkt. bei T7.5
Brust: + 160 Pkt.bei T8.5, +135 Pkt. bei T7.5
Hose: +160 Pkt. bei T8.5, +135 Pkt. bei T7.5
Hände: +63 Pkt. bei T8.5, +48 Pkt. bei T7.5

Scoreberechnung ohne Gearscore (Nur Tierslots - T8.5): 5*226=*1130*
Scoreberechnung mit Gearscore (Nur Tierslots - T8.5): (3*385)+(2*289)=1155+578=*1733* (unterschied ohne GS +53% an Punkten)
Scoreberechnung ohne Gearscore (Nur Tierslots - T7.5): 5*213=*1065*
Scoreberechnung mit Gearscore (Nur Tierslots - T8.5): (3*348)+(2*261)=1044+522=*1566*(unterschied ohne GS +47% an Punkten)

Was sieht man hier, dieses Addon ist wertlos, denn der Gearscore lasst sich Problemlos auch ohne dieses Addon berechnen, wie ....

.... na so mit ItemGearFu und/oder einem Taschenrechneroder (denn wo ist der Unterschied zwischen GS 5000 und ItemlvlDurchschnitt 264)

dieses Addon errechnet nach einem Bestimmten Algorythmus - 15 Itemslots. Wieso nur 15 Itemslots? Das Addon GS nimm aber 18 Slots (was Rechnerisch unfair ist, das manche Klassen nicht über Nebenhandschusswaffen - Krieger,Schurke usw - gegenüber - Schamane, Dudu - verfügen)

Die Itemslots sind (Beispiel Druide):

01. Kopf (jede Klasse) --------> 213
02. Hals (jede Klasse) --------> 213
03. Schulter (jede Klasse)-----> 213
04. Brust (jede Klasse)--------> 213
05. Armschienen (jede Klasse) -> 213
06. Hände (jede Klasse) -------> 213
07. Gürtel (jede Klasse) ------> 213
08. Hose (jede Klasse) --------> 213
09. Schuhe (jede Klasse) ------> 213
10. Ring1 (jede Klasse) -------> 213
11. Ring2 (jede Klasse) -------> 213
12. Schmuck1 (jede Klasse) ----> 213
13. Schmuck2 (jede Klasse) ----> 213
14. Waffe HH (jede Klasse) ----> 213
15. Waffe NH (*1) -------------> 000
16. Relikt/Siegel usw (*2) ----> 000

Ergibt ein Item durchschnitt von *213* und ein Gearscore von *2982*!

Die Itemslots sind (Beispiel Mage):

01. Kopf (jede Klasse) --------> 213
02. Hals (jede Klasse) --------> 213
03. Schulter (jede Klasse)-----> 213
04. Brust (jede Klasse)--------> 213
05. Armschienen (jede Klasse) -> 213
06. Hände (jede Klasse) -------> 213
07. Gürtel (jede Klasse) ------> 213
08. Hose (jede Klasse) --------> 213
09. Schuhe (jede Klasse) ------> 213
10. Ring1 (jede Klasse) -------> 213
11. Ring2 (jede Klasse) -------> 213
12. Schmuck1 (jede Klasse) ----> 213
13. Schmuck2 (jede Klasse) ----> 213
14. Waffe HH (jede Klasse) ----> 213
15. Waffe NH (#1) -------------> 000
16. Relikt/Siegel usw (#2) ----> 000

Ergibt ein Item durchschnitt von *213*und ein Gearscore von *2982*!

Erläuterung:

#1: Waffen der Nebenhand werden mit der Waffe der Haupthand addiert und durch 2 geteilt, da wir ja wissen das je nach skillung ein 2H-Waffe (1 Slot) oder 2x 1H-Waffe (2 Slots)!
#2: wird nicht mitgezählt, weil DD-Klassen (Mage,Priest,Jäger) damit schiessen können, jedoch die anderen Klassen (DK,Dudu,Schamane) damit lediglich Stats erhöhen können (sollen die das ding einfach schmeissen - nein)

und zur Klammersache (denn wo ist der Unterschied zwischen GS 5000 und ItemlvlDurchschnitt 264)

14x264=*3696**1,51 (+51%)=*5581(GS)* (sind sogar mehr als 5000!)

cc

Ps: Möge der Loot mit euch sein .... und NEIN ich bin nicht euer Vater!


----------



## J_0_T (11. Januar 2010)

Okay... nette auflistung. Nur was bringt mir das? 

Ich bin nicht so mit den Daten und ähnliches vertraut und um ehrlich zu seine bekomme ich kopfschmerzen wenn ich das lese.


Auch bin ich kein Genie der darin ein System sieht... scheine wohl zu den älteren spieler zu gehören die sich damit noch nicht beschäftigt hatten oder besser gesagt mussten.


----------



## Noldan (11. Januar 2010)

Also ich find diese Gearscore gejammer fast so lästig wie die Leute, die jeden Tag einen neuen Thread aufmachen  "Hilfe ich wurde gehackt".

Gearscore soll doch lediglich ein Anhalstpunkt sein um die Klamotten des andere halbwegs schnell bewerten zu können.

Das dies nicht unbedingt 100 % dem wahren Itemstand entspicht sollte jeder wissen.

In diesem Sinne...vote for close 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gwizzard (11. Januar 2010)

Ah Gearscore, das man sich darüber so aufregen kann ^^ Jeder Affe kriegt doch ~5k Gearscore hin wenn er die Random HCs abfarmt für Marken u.s.w.. Man sollte schon bisschen mitbringen wenn man raiden gehen will. Ich hab selber kein GS, genügt das ich 5,5+ habe ^^ , kann überall mit, aber dafür hab ich auch etwas getan. Wayne deine Berechnung ^^


----------



## ShaakTi79 (11. Januar 2010)

Das Problem ist nur, wenn du ein Itemlvl- Durchschnitt von 232 hast - enspricht einem Gearscore von 3800 - kannst du nicht mit ins ICC 25 (GS von 5000 und höher)! ich spiele seit 3 Jahren WOW! und nun kommt ein A........ch und programiert ein Addon was WOW zerstört! Wie?

1. Es werde nur noch leute mitgenommen (icc 10) die den gearscore 4200 erreicht oder überschritten haben!
2. GS von 4200 entsprich etwa einem itemlvl von 253,4! Was nur möglich ist, wenn man in einer Raidgilde ist die PdOK 10 farmt!
3. Es werde nur noch leute mitgenommen (icc 25) die den gearscore 5000 erreicht oder überschritten haben!
4. GS von 4200 entsprich etwa einem itemlvl von 265,8! Was nur möglich ist, wenn man in einer Raidgilde ist die PdOK 25 farmt!

cc

da haste deine Antwort - GS ist Müll!


----------



## kaepteniglo (11. Januar 2010)

Komisch, ich hab auch einen GS >5000 und wir haben PdOk 25 überhaupt nicht gemacht und PdOK 10 bis auf Anub.
Trotzdem gehen wir ICC10 und ICC25.


----------



## Gwizzard (11. Januar 2010)

Schon arm wenn man nach 3 Jahren WoW immer noch keine Raidgilde gefunden hat ^^ Mit LV 232 solltest auch erstmal marken Farmen für die paar 245 Teile die man sich kaufen kann, dann haste schonmal ein Mix. Dann erstmal PDOK 10 oder PDK 25 (Random immer zu finden, ansonsten Server wechseln). Da hast auch keine Probleme mitgenommen zu werden mit 232/245 Gear. Dann erst ICC 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shocknorris (11. Januar 2010)

Gearscore bringt mir nur einen Vorteil:

2 Schurken im Raid mit gleicher Skillung und selbem Gear laut Gearscore. Einer macht 500 DPS mehr als der andere, somit weiß man nur das der eine seinen Char nicht wirklich spielen kann. Viel besser finde ich das Addon Rankwatch, damit findet man zahlreiche Spieler die mit einem kleineren Rang noch spielen.


----------



## ShaakTi79 (11. Januar 2010)

Hi, zum 3.

um Random inis zu farmen wird ein Gearscore von 2600-2800 gefordert, was mit blauen Gegenständen nicht möglisch ist! nur mit mindestens 3 Lila Gegenständen (2500g-3800g je nach Server)!

cc

Bevor Gearscore rauskam wie habt ihr dort den Score berechnet! Einfacher oder Schwerer! jetze nimmt man GS - gibt den Namen ein und schwupp hat man den Score - früher hat man den Spieler noch nach Dala mitte beordert und dort angeschaut (Unterhalten - Reden inklusive)!

cc 2


----------



## Genomchen (11. Januar 2010)

Shaak, stimmt so nicht. Gearscore von 5200 ereichst du mit den 245er Items aus PDK25er und Onyxia 25er, nix mit pdok. Wenn jemand nach Leuten für ICC25er verlangt, die minimum 5k Gearscore haben, dann hat dieserjenige Recht, denn er verlangt lediglich, dass die Spieler seiner Gruppe minimum T9.25 haben, was völlig Legitim ist.


----------



## EisblockError (11. Januar 2010)

ShaakTi79 schrieb:


> Das Problem ist nur, wenn du ein Itemlvl- Durchschnitt von 232 hast - enspricht einem Gearscore von 3800 - kannst du nicht mit ins ICC 25 (GS von 5000 und höher)! ich spiele seit 3 Jahren WOW! und nun kommt ein A........ch und programiert ein Addon was WOW zerstört! Wie?




Irgendwie nicht, hab nen Durschschnitt von 337 und hab nen GS von 5100




> Shaak, stimmt so nicht. Gearscore von 5200 ereichst du mit den 245er Items aus PDK25er und Onyxia 25er, nix mit pdok. Wenn jemand nach Leuten für ICC25er verlangt, die minimum 5k Gearscore haben, dann hat dieserjenige Recht, denn er verlangt lediglich, dass die Spieler seiner Gruppe minimum T9.25 haben, was völlig Legitim ist.



Wenn es denn so wäre, bei uns verlangen sie 5,3-5,4k


----------



## Gwizzard (11. Januar 2010)

ShaakTi79 schrieb:


> um Random inis zu farmen wird ein Gearscore von 2600-2800 gefordert, was mit blauen Gegenständen nicht möglisch ist! nur mit mindestens 3 Lila Gegenständen (2500g-3800g je nach Server)!



Omg, es gibt ein neues Tool für die Gruppensuche. Da findest du immer eine HC Gruppe, da wird man eigendlich auch nicht rausgeschmissen mit blauen Gear!


----------



## Raron@nathrezim (11. Januar 2010)

ShaakTi79 schrieb:


> Das Problem ist nur, wenn du ein Itemlvl- Durchschnitt von 232 hast - enspricht einem Gearscore von 3800 - kannst du nicht mit ins ICC 25 (GS von 5000 und höher)! ich spiele seit 3 Jahren WOW! und nun kommt ein A........ch und programiert ein Addon was WOW zerstört! Wie?
> 
> 1. Es werde nur noch leute mitgenommen (icc 10) die den gearscore 4200 erreicht oder überschritten haben!
> 2. GS von 4200 entsprich etwa einem itemlvl von 253,4! Was nur möglich ist, wenn man in einer Raidgilde ist die PdOK 10 farmt!
> ...


Das is schlicht Quatsch, was du da schreibst. Ich hab mir mit meinem Warri Tank alle Teile, die man über Triumphmarken holen kann geholt, hab einen Gearscore von etwa 4756 und Durchschnittsitemlevel von 228. Ich war mit dem Char nicht ein einziges mal PdK25...


----------



## Kayatol (11. Januar 2010)

Bla?

Gearscore von 5xxx erreichst du auch nur mit random - HCs abfarmen

Gearscore 4200 für ICC10 ? Versuch damit mal den 2. Flügel zu clearen und du wirst einfach nur auf die Fresse kriegen.

So What? Was ist eigentlich der Sinn des Threads?

Willst du nur Gearscore kritisieren?

Es zwingt dich keiner das Tool zu benutzen.

Bei Raids, die nur auf den Gearscore schauen und nicht das Gear direkt anglotzen sollte man sowiso nicht mitgehen, da die Raidleader dann anscheinend kaum Ahnung haben.
Gearscore ist eine reine Orientierungshilfe und so wird s auch benutzt... Dafür is das Addon schliesslich da. Bei ner 3000er Gearscore brauchste eh kein ICC und das Equip netma anschauen. Es hilft ganz einfach Zeit sparen.

In diesem Sinne
Vote 4 Close


----------



## Xaleen (11. Januar 2010)

Also iwie kommt das mit deiner Rechnung net so ganz hin , ich hab nen GS von 5042 und nen Durchschnitts Ilvl von 236


----------



## Genomchen (11. Januar 2010)

@EisBlockError
Das is natürlich blöd. Wenn sie Itemlevel 5400+ verlangen ist das nur weil das aussagt, dass man schon das ein oder andere ICC Item hat und somit derjenige schon seine Erfahrung darin hat. Aber in der Regel reicht bei nem DD 5k+ für ICC25er, genauso beim Heiler. Problematischer und fordernder wird es da beim Tank, da der viel Schaden zum Teil frisst und schon gutes Equip haben sollte, wobei er ja auch irgendwie dadrin anfangen muss^^
Und mal am Rande, ich hab mit meinem DK und seinem OffGear nen GS von 4,7k, hört sich derbe an, wenn man sein Equip aber ansieht, stimmts an sämtlichen Werten nicht und er sieht aus wie nen bunter Guerillakämpfer, aber er hat GS 4.7^^


----------



## Rellikss (11. Januar 2010)

Der letzte Blödsinn dieses System... Hab mit unserer Gilde 4/7 ICC 10/25 fertig und wir haben kein PDoK gefarmt. Content ist zwar clear bis auf PDoK 25, aber somit erreiche ich den theoretischen Gearscore von 5000 für ICC25 ja nicht. Ist ja auch egal das ich als Healschami mal schnell meine 5k HPS habe, nei ist absolut unwichtig ob der Heiler auch heilen kann. Hauptsache er kann es theoretisch. So ein schwachfug. Als ich letztens Rnd Hero für meine Frostmarken war, kam auch wieder so ein Spinner mit Gearscore an - PLAYER KICKED   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  - ups bin ich wohl auf den falschen Knopf gekommen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .

Um es kurz zu machen, wer mit solch einem Blödsinn daher kommt, und meist sind es die, welche selbst nicht mal erfolge feiern können, sollte sich doch noch einmal kurz überlegen, wie unlogisch dieses System ist und dann bitte lieber in Dalaran stehen bleiben und bisschen kochen, denn ich Raids haben solche leute nichts verloren. Ich habe jedem in meiner Gilde gesagt, dass wer mit diesem Blödsinn anfängt entsprechende -DKP bzw. Verwarnung von mir bekommt. Sowas braucht die Welt einfach nicht, zumal es wie schon oft erwähnt eines der Unlogischsten Addons überhaupt ist (siehe Beschreibung des TE).


----------



## Karius (11. Januar 2010)

J_0_T schrieb:


> Okay... nette auflistung. Nur was bringt mir das?
> 
> Ich bin nicht so mit den Daten und ähnliches vertraut und um ehrlich zu seine bekomme ich kopfschmerzen wenn ich das lese.
> 
> ...




Mir bereiten viel mehr Post dieser Art Kopfschmerzen.


Der Thread ist gut geschrieben, übersichtlich und informativ. Damit toppt er mit Sicherheit 95% aller Posts hier im Forum. 

Zudem muss ich ein Kompliment aussprechen. Bei der Umfrage ist die akademische Fragestellung klar ersichtlich. Das passiert bei den Umfragen hier im Forum überaus selten. 

Alles in allem finde ich den Thread prima gemacht und mal ab davon, dass mich das Thema nur bedingt tangiert, interessant zu lesen, da er überaus informativ war. 

Das derzeit seltsame Umfrageergebniss hast du mir zu verdanken. Ich habe das Addon bisher nicht verwendet. Durch den guten Überblick den dein Thread mir verschaffen konnte, könnte ich es aber vlt in Zukunft tun. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Schließlich kenne ich ja jetzt die Problemstellen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Alles in allem bleibt nur zu sagen: Mehr von der Qualität dieses Threads und weniger von der Art so mancher Antwort.


----------



## ThEDiciple (11. Januar 2010)

Benutze Gearscore , finde auch nicht schlimmes daran. Durch Gearscore ist auf anhieb zumindestens die Itemqualität zu bestimmen. Gut könnte man auch durch schaun des gegenüber find aber das geheule um das ganze unberechtig. Ich seh nicht ein irgentwelche itemcrapper mitzschleifen vorallem in ICC oder PdoK bzw Ulduar Hero. 

Aber was solls, manche suchen halt immer was worüber sie heulen können, sei es DPS Zahlen die gefordert werden oder ensprechendes equipt. Grad 2-3 Tage 80 aber schon in T9 Inzen gehn wollen usw ist halt nicht drinn.


----------



## Mr. Morizon (11. Januar 2010)

Meine Vermutung ist, dass dieses Addon ebenfalls Verzauberungen und Sockelungen mit einbezieht. Alles andere wäre schließlich Stuss.

Im übrigen kannst du schließlich auch einfach sagen "Ich weiß meinen Gearscore nicht, schau mich bitte einmal kurz an (die meisten machen EQ-Check in Dala und das ist total legitim)" dann wird er ihn dir sagen können. Ich hab mit meiner Schamanin auch 5,1k GS und Habe null PDOK-EQ an, der rest ist ganz gut, aber nicht so, dass ich mit den itemlvl addiert auf die Werte käme. Ich an deiner Stelle würde nicht einfach von einer Vermutung ausgehen und dann damit zu meinen, das Addon falsifiziert zu haben, sondern auch anzugeben, wo du gefunden hast, dass der Gearscore NUR Itemlevel addiert. be.imba.hu Geht schließlich auch über Verzauberungen und Sockelungen. Das dürfte gar nicht schwer sein für ein Addon, das ebenso zu tun.

Da finde ich die Kritik, dass GS nicht die Skillungsvarianten etc. (z.B. falsche sachen anziehen, damit der Gearscore einen höheren berechnet bzw. das mit dem SNG-Tool abziehen) weitaus  berechtigter als deine kleinen Berechnungen, sorry.

Hare Krishna


----------



## Genomchen (11. Januar 2010)

Klarius, dieser Thread zeigt eine "akademische Fragestellung" oO du bezeichnest das Aufzeigen der Daten, die für jeden ersichtlich sind, zu was sich aber jeder zu faul ist, als akademisch?? Bzw eine Frage zu einem Spiel ab 12 und nichtmal tiefsinnig oder technisch fordernd, die nennst du akademisch? Wie nennst du dann eine Doktorarbeit? Literarisch rethorisch intellektuelle Glanzleistung????
Du schliesst also an Hand von Antworten in einem Forum auf den Menschen, der hinterm Bildschrim sitzt? Bist du Profiler?

btw nein, ich nutzt dieses Addon nicht bzw nur für mich persönlich, nicht aber um zu urteilen. Aber akademisch ist die Fragestellung sicher nicht.


----------



## The-Quila (11. Januar 2010)

ich benutze gearscore um einen ungefähren überblick über die ausrüstung einer gruppe zu bekommen. wenn mir jemand ein addon sagt, dass das durchschnitsitemlevel der anderen anzeigt würde ich das aber bevorzugen, hat da wer was?


----------



## Quantin Talentino (11. Januar 2010)

ich bin erlich und gebe zu das ich gearscore benutze, nun aber der grund:

ich spiele schurke und bin halt auf dmg angewiesen
mir macht es dann immerwieder freude zu sehen, wie leute, die einen höheren GS als ich haben
(habe atm 5k, ist aber auch unwichtig nur zur veranschaulichung),
weniger schaden machen.
so sehe ich leute die teilese fast full 245-264 equipt sind weniger schade fahren als ich

bei solchen situation weise ich auch gerne mal daraufhin, dass der GS im prinzip gar nichts aussagt.

wer nicht spielen kann, kann nicht spielen, bzw gibt es auch mitteldinger.

in dem falle nützt mir der gs sogar was, indem ich sagen kann:
"hey ich hab schlechteres equip aber mach mehr schaden..."
grad in der gilde ist das nciht schlecht um vorran zu kommen
und zu zeigen das eben nciht alles equipabhängig ist
(will sagen das man halt lieber einen "schlechteren equipten spieler" mitnimmt, weil er im endeffekt besser spielt!)

hoffe man versteht mich bei dem ganzen gelaber  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Noldan (11. Januar 2010)

Ob nun GS oder nicht, fakt ist doch das man heutztage anhand der Ausrüstung nicht auf den Skill der Leute schließen kann. Dafür nun GS zu verteifeln ist naja..... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Karius (11. Januar 2010)

1. Mein Name ist Karius (siehe hierfür auch links in der Profilbezeichnung)

2. Dein Post, wie so viele andere, erzeugt Postmüll da der entsprechende Poster, in diesem Fall du, nicht aufmerksam gelesen hat. 
Deine unrichtigen Unterstellungen führen dazu, dass ich ebenfalls gezwungen werde Forenmüll zu produzieren, den Dritte nun überlesen müssen. Bitte lerne also richtig zu lesen. 

Wie du zweifellos hättest erkennen können sprach ich von der Umfrage, nicht vom Thread. Umfrageerstellung und der gesamte Bereich der Sozialforschung sind sehr von Spezialwissen geprägt, was auch dazu führt das viele Umfragen schlecht erstellt werden, da die Fragestellung nicht ersichtlich ist, oder die Kausalität der Annahmen nicht gegeben ist, usw. Allein darauf wollte ich anspielen, das ging aber sowieso mehr an den Autor. 

3. Was bitte ist akademisches Arbeiten mehr, als die Summation von Wissen in strukturierter Form mit einem klaren Forschungsziel?
Ich habe weder adequate Zitierung noch anderes gewünscht und lediglich hervorheben wollen, dass der Thread für mich angenehm zu verdauen war. Meist muss man sich überlegen was die Worte überhaupt bedeuten sollen, was wozu gehört, wo der rote Faden ist und wo sich der Autor aufgrund mangelnder Bildung einfach irrt. Hier war das nicht der Fall.

Es gab Zeiten, da war Bildung ein Wert. Wenn ich also diesen Thread loben wollte, dann in dem Wissen, dass eine grosse Zahl von Postern mit vorgeschobenen ADS/ADHS sowie Legastheniegründen ihre Minderbemittlung (zumeist jedoch pure Faulheit) zu rechtfertigen versuchen und es immer wieder aufs neue ein Graus ist sich durch ein Meer toter Wortfetzen zu kämpfen.

Wenn du also ein Problem mit Überdurchschnittlichkeit bezüglich der Postqualität hier im Forum hast, wirst du bei mir auf wenig Verständniss hoffen dürfen. 


Solltest du also deinen Flame noch weiter elaborieren wollen, würde ich dich gerne auf die Möglichkeit verweisen mir eine -PM- zu senden, damit wir den Thread nicht weiter mit Offtopicausführungen belasten.


----------



## DirtyLick (11. Januar 2010)

ShaakTi79 schrieb:


> Hi, zum 3.
> 
> um Random inis zu farmen wird ein Gearscore von 2600-2800 gefordert, was mit blauen Gegenständen nicht möglisch ist! nur mit mindestens 3 Lila Gegenständen (2500g-3800g je nach Server)!




So sieht es aus. Wenn gut equipte Leute HC´s abfarmen wollen, dann wollen sie auch schnell da durch. Und da bringt ihnen ein Ilvl-Durchschnitt von <200 nun mal nix.
Marken farmen ist nun mal nicht dafür gedacht irgendwelche (Sorry) faulen Säcke oder Twinks zu equipen. Obwohl sich ein DD der sich mit 1,5kdps vornehm zurückhält darüber freuen würde. Das gilt natürlich auch für nen Tank, ich möchte einen "blauen" Tank erleben wenn andauernd 15k hits auf die Mobs einprasseln, oder einen Heiler der nach jeder Mobgruppe um Regpause bettelt.

Zum euqipen geht in Random HC´s. Da könnt ihr Euch austoben

btt: Ich nutze GS. Und ich werde es auch weiterhin nutzen. So erkenne ich als Heiler halt schnell was auf mit zukommen kann, bzw. auf wen ich achten sollte. 
Ich weiss nicht was das ganze gejammer über GS soll. Einerseits ist WoW vieeeeel zu leicht, andererseits mag man nicht wenn geschaut wird ob man zumindest der Mindestgearanforderungen genügt. Und ja ich weiss das GS kein Skill erkennt.


----------



## FreyasErbin (11. Januar 2010)

Ich nutze seit kurzem Gearscore. Allerdings muß ich sagen, daß ich in Mathe eine absolute Niete bin. Nach meinen Erfahrungen sind Addons nur Hilfestellungen und nicht immer 100% korrekt.

Ich trage noch 2 Items mit einem Level von 226, 1 welches Level 264 hat, die anderen liegen dazwischen. Das Item mit Level 264 hab ich mir letztens für Marken geholt. Meine Gilde, und so auch ich, macht nur den 10er Content. PdoK 10 war ich noch nicht. Allerdings bin ich 4 mal PdK 25 random gewesen und konnte dort 2 Tokens mitnehmen. 

Trotzdem liegt mein Gearscore laut dem Addon bei über 5000. Und jetzt erzähl mir nochmal, daß man PdoK gehen muß, um so einen Gearscore zu erreichen. 

Natürlich weiß man vom Gearscore genauso wenig ob ein Spieler spielen kann wie vom Itemlevel. Aber wenn Du random irgendeinen Raid gehst, woher willst Du dann wissen, ob die Spieler, die dabei sind spielen können? Du kennst sie ja nicht. Mit Gearscore siehst Du zumindest schon mal, ob die Leute es rein vom Equip her überhaupt schaffen könnten einen bestimmten Raid mit zu gehen. Sicher gibt es da auch Ausnahmen wie bei vielen Sachen. Aber die Regel ist es nicht, daß jemand mit wirklich schlechtem Equip auch überdurchschnittlich gut spielen kann. 

Da ich die Leute aus meiner Gilde kenne brauch ich bei denen auch kein Gearscore. Ich weiß was wer kann und was nicht. Aber bei randoms weiß ich das eben nicht.

Ich will damit sagen, daß man irgendeinen Richtwert braucht, wenn man random Raids organisiert. Ansonsten ist alles ein Glücksspiel. Natürlich sollte man den Addons nicht unbedingt blind vertrauen und es kann auch mal in die Hose gehen, aber die Chancen, daß es schief läuft sind so geringer als wenn man wahllos alles einlädt.

Und zu der Auflistung mit dem Mage. Ein Mage kann im letzten Slot einen Zauberstab tragen. Der ist benutzbar. Zählt das nicht? Und in der Nebenhand trage ich als Priester auch etwas, das Zaubermacht, Intelligenz, Itemlevel, Crit, Tempo und Ausdauer besitzt. Zählt das auch nicht, weil es keine Waffe ist, die ich benutzen kann?


----------



## Mr. Morizon (11. Januar 2010)

Karius schrieb:


> 3. Was bitte ist akademisches Arbeiten mehr, als die Summation von Wissen in strukturierter Form mit einem klaren Forschungsziel?
> Ich habe weder adequate Zitierung noch anderes gewünscht und lediglich hervorheben wollen, dass der Thread für mich angenehm zu verdauen war. Meist muss man sich überlegen was die Worte überhaupt bedeuten sollen, was wozu gehört, wo der rote Faden ist und wo sich der Autor aufgrund mangelnder Bildung einfach irrt. Hier war das nicht der Fall.



Ich bin zwar nicht der, auf den du dich beziehst, aber ich muss dennoch sagen, dass eine "Summation von Wissen in strukturierter Form mit einem klaren Forschungsziel" hier...ich sage mal, "bedingt" vorliegt, aber wenn du bereits einmal eine Facharbeit o.ä. geschrieben hast, dann wirst du auch wissen, dass man sich bei so etwas auch auf Quellen stützen muss. Ich sehe hier keine und daher muss ich annehmen, dass alles bei ihm auf Vermutungen basiert. Wenn er mir genauer erklären würde, wo ersichtlich wird, dass Gearscore nur das Itemlevel mit einbezieht, dann ist das evtl was anderes. Aber bereits durch ein wenig Mitdenken kann man erkennen, dass mehr als der Itemlevel miteinbezogen wird. Würde nur dieser gewertet, dann würde das Addon vermutlich einfach aus einem einfachen Skript bestehen, dass beim Anschauen des Gegners den angezeigten Itemlevel addiert. Einem Rechner unterläuft bei so etwas kein Fehler. Ergo: Das kann nicht das einzige sein - Der TE hat nicht gerade pralle recherchiert (das ist aber auch nur meine Vermutung! ich benutze GS ohnehin nicht).

Inwiefern die Umfrage hier eine hohe Aussagekräftigkeit hat, sei ebenso dahingestellt.

Nichtsdestotrotz, Frieden und Liebe oder - Hare Krishna

P.S. noch ein weiteres Edit: Ein AddOn ist ein künstliches, neutrales Werk. Es bietet eine Hilfestellung und wenn manche Personen nicht begreifen, dass der Gegenüber als Retripaladin Willenskraft gesockelt hat und auf der Hose die +50 Spell + 20 Wille Verzauberung hat und daher man ihn möglichst nicht mitnehmen sollte oder doch zumindest einen Ratgeber für seine Klasse nahelegen sollte, so will ich bei diesen Personen auch gar nicht erst mit.


----------



## Karius (11. Januar 2010)

Mr. schrieb:


> Ergo: Das kann nicht das einzige sein - .. (das ist aber auch nur meine Vermutung! ich benutze GS ohnehin nicht).



Langfristig wäre es auch meiner Meinung nach durchaus interessant zu wissen, welche Addons auf welche zusätzlichen Faktoren zugreifen um das Gear zu bewerten. 

Letztlich fehlt mir aber noch so recht der Glaube, dass das hinreichend durchführbar ist, da sich Equivalence Point teilweise erheblich verändern könnten. 
Sonst müsste man eher so etwas wie Rawr anlegen und die Itemscores addieren. Das würde dann aber wiederum auf dem Setup beruhen. Daher wird man auf jeden Fall Abstriche bei der Bewertung in Kauf nehmen müssen. 

Die letzten Addons die ich mir vor einer Weile angeschaut hatte beruhten auf dem Itemlevel. 

Vermuten kann man viel. So wie wir das auch grade tun. Es fehlen jedoch auch die Nachweise die weiteres über das Itemlevel hinaus belegen würden.


Ich hab mir die Entwickler HP und Foren durchgeschaut. Soweit ich das verstehe (eindeutig konnte ich es auf die schnelle nicht finden) basiert es ausschließlich auf Itemlvl)
Es gibt verschiedene Ideen das zu verbessern, aber ob diese implementiert wurden scheint fraglich. Sonst müssten ja auch Gruppenrollen auswählbar sein.


----------



## Bader1 (11. Januar 2010)

lol^^ Ich hab 2 200er Trinkets und noch etliche 232er Sachne udn sonst halt alles von 245-264 und hab trotzdem 5250 Oo.
Also irgendwas stimmt nicht bei deinen Berechnungen^^


----------



## spectrumizer (11. Januar 2010)

9-seitigen Thread dazu gibts schon -> http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showt...=138204&hl=


----------



## Streubombe (11. Januar 2010)

Von mir aus können die Möchtegernpros checken und scoren was sie wollen, und so lange sie wollen... Während die Trottel von Villarriba noch am Brunnen stehen und sich mit Schwanzlvergleichen beschäftigen, hab ich mit den so genannten Gimps aus Villabajo fünf HCs durch und meine Marken im Sack. Ich kann über diese Spinner nur lachen, blöd wie'n Eimer Qualm und halten sich dabei für die hellsten Birnen im Leuchtturm...


----------



## GSX-R RL epic mount ftw (11. Januar 2010)

ShaakTi79 schrieb:


> Das Problem ist nur, wenn du ein Itemlvl- Durchschnitt von 232 hast - enspricht einem Gearscore von 3800 - kannst du nicht mit ins ICC 25 (GS von 5000 und höher)! ich spiele seit 3 Jahren WOW! und nun kommt ein A........ch und programiert ein Addon was WOW zerstört! Wie?
> 
> 1. Es werde nur noch leute mitgenommen (icc 10) die den gearscore 4200 erreicht oder überschritten haben!
> 2. GS von 4200 entsprich etwa einem itemlvl von 253,4! Was nur möglich ist, wenn man in einer Raidgilde ist die PdOK 10 farmt!
> ...



gs 4200? da kommste bei unserem server höchstens mit glück als heal in nen Random pdk 10/25 mit...  und unser server ist relativ "harmlos" im bezug auf Gearscore rassismus  ggü anderen (hab das grefühl, es hatt weniger kiddys auf dem server)

ich muss zu mir sagen, ich würde mich auch als CG bezeichnen und bin in keiner raidgilde... aber durch die marken t9 items, bissl in pdk 10/25 abgrasen, auch mal ein pdk 245er item craften lassen etc. kommt man schon recht fix auf 5000. also ich habe 4970 geschaft- ohne je ein fuss in pdk gesetz zu haben, geschweige den pdOk , tribut runs etc.

ich hab zb. auch pech gehabt wenn es um trinkets oder umhänge ging beim würffeln. also habe hatte ich noch bis gestern ein ilvl 200 craft ring, der lediglich ein GS von 174 besitzte.  

--> hier nun ein kleiner tip:  icc 10  ruf farm runs!  ich glaube ca 8x trash legen und du kannst dir schon den ersten ring holen.

der ring + den  264er umhang (trinket war für mich leider nur müll dabei) für marken..  beides zusammen sollte dir nen GS push von fast 200 bringen können !


----------



## Bader1 (11. Januar 2010)

Jo klar, für Hero Inis gibts nen Check am Brunnen xDD

Wobei ich auf mein Server NOCH NIE was von Gearscore check gelesen hab(Ysera,Horde)


----------



## GSX-R RL epic mount ftw (11. Januar 2010)

Streubombe schrieb:


> Von mir aus können die Möchtegernpros checken und scoren was sie wollen, und so lange sie wollen... Während die Trottel von Villarriba noch am Brunnen stehen und sich mit Schwanzlvergleichen beschäftigen, hab ich mit den so genannten Gimps aus Villabajo fünf HCs durch und meine Marken im Sack. Ich kann über diese Spinner nur lachen, blöd wie'n Eimer Qualm und halten sich dabei für die hellsten Birnen im Leuchtturm...




Villariba und Villabjo  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   zu geil !! hehe


----------



## Bergerdos (11. Januar 2010)

Der gesamte Beitrag ist meiner Meinung nach komplett überflüssig. Der Autor erstellt eine Umfrage und konfrontiert den Leser als erstes mit ziemlich unübersichtlichen Zahlenkolonnen die genauer betrachtet beweisen sollen daß GS falsch rechnet. 
Daß der TE bei seinen Zahlenspielen von völlig falschen Voraussetzungen ausgeht weil er sich scheinbar überhaupt nicht über das Tool informiert hat.
Wenn man bei Curse.com nach Gerscore sucht und sich die Beschreibung anschaut kommt man zu folgender Zeile:

"Whenever you mouseover a player in the game GearScore will scan that player's gear and calculate a score. The scores are based on how blizzard assigns stats to an item and take in account ilevel, rarity, and equipment slot location. Scores scale smoothly as player's level up and obtain new items."

Da steht doch eigentlich schon alles drin, GS berechnet den Wert nicht nur nach dem Itemlevel, es bezieht sowohl die Seltenheit (blaue 200er Items sind schlechter als Lila 200er Items) mit ein als auch die Stelle an der es sitzt. Ist ja auch einleuchtend weil eine 245er Brustrüstung im Vergleich zur 232er den erzeugten Schaden weitaus stärker erhöht als ein 245er Ring im Vergleich zum 232er.
Im Low-Bereich kommt da noch das Level des Spielers dazu weil ein Itemlevel 138-Teil an einem 70er weit besser ist als an einem 78er Char.

Der Gedanke den manche hier von sich geben ist völlig abwägig, daß z.B. ein Jäger mit einem 264er Stoffteil mit Zaubermacht da steht um seinen GS zu puschen - wenn der Spieler an so ein Teil dran kommt dann kommt er auch an Teile die seiner Klasse und Skillung entsprechen, und mit lvl 80 hat eigentlich jeder soviel Klassenvertändnis um das für sich und seinen Char zu beurteilen.

Daß man für Hero-Instanzen einen min. GS von 2800 und ICC von 5000 braucht wird scheinbar nur von denen angemeckert die das Tool noch nie gesehen oder genutzt haben, wenn ich in Dala stehe und die Leute ansehe dann kommen an die 2800 schon Leute mit grün-Blauem Equip die noch nichtmal 80 sind, und ich würde wirklich keinen in eine Hero-Instanz mitnehmen wollen der mit 80 noch grüne Kleidung aus BC-Levelgebieten hat, also für lvl 68 oder so.
Mein Druide hat ICC erst einmal gesehen (10er, nicht durch und auch nix bekommen) hat einen Itemschnitt von 238 und GS von ca. 5150.
Mein Magier hat noch nie einen Raid von innen gesehen, ist noch nicht lange 80 und hat einen Schnitt von 216 (nur Markenzeug) und kommt damit auf GS von ca. 4700 - und ihr wollt mir echt erzählen man muß ICC abfarmen um auf 5000+ zu kommen ?

GS kann natürlich nichts über den Skill einer Person aussagen, aber das kannst Du auch nicht wenn Du ihn direkt ansiehst oder mit ihm redest. Andersrum kann aber ein Spieler noch so viel Skill haben, wenn er mit lauter Itemlevel 200 nach ICC will kann er das vergessen.


----------



## Kalle21 (11. Januar 2010)

Ich kann dieses Addon auch nicht ganz verstehen.
Es gibt bessere Möglichkeiten, beispielsweise einfach den Durchschnitt nehmen was nach einer gewissen Übung sogar relativ schnell geht (Die Summe sind meist im gleichen Bereich)
Allgemein gehe ich mit Leuten die nur Hero Gear an haben in keine höhere Ini mehr.
Solang ich mich an dem Vorsatz halte kann nichts schief gehen


----------



## Heynrich (11. Januar 2010)

ShaakTi79 schrieb:


> Das Problem ist nur, wenn du ein Itemlvl- Durchschnitt von 232 hast - enspricht einem Gearscore von 3800 - kannst du nicht mit ins ICC 25 (GS von 5000 und höher)! ich spiele seit 3 Jahren WOW! und nun kommt ein A........ch und programiert ein Addon was WOW zerstört! Wie?
> 
> 1. Es werde nur noch leute mitgenommen (icc 10) die den gearscore 4200 erreicht oder überschritten haben!
> 2. GS von 4200 entsprich etwa einem itemlvl von 253,4! Was nur möglich ist, wenn man in einer Raidgilde ist die PdOK 10 farmt!
> ...



nö.
ich hab nen durchschnittlichen itemlevel von ~233 und nen gearscore von 4923.
ka warum, is aber so.


----------



## Kalle21 (11. Januar 2010)

Streubombe schrieb:


> Von mir aus können die Möchtegernpros checken und scoren was sie wollen, und so lange sie wollen... Während die Trottel von Villarriba noch am Brunnen stehen und sich mit Schwanzlvergleichen beschäftigen, hab ich mit den so genannten Gimps aus Villabajo fünf HCs durch und meine Marken im Sack. Ich kann über diese Spinner nur lachen, blöd wie'n Eimer Qualm und halten sich dabei für die hellsten Birnen im Leuchtturm...



Hihi richtige Einstellung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


So filterst du dich selbst aus und musst Leute wie mich nicht mit deinem Hero Gear nerven.
Denn:
DU KOMMST HIER NET REIN!


----------



## Willian (11. Januar 2010)

Ich zitiere mal jemanden ausm WoW Forum...

"Z i t a t:
Ich bin so froh, daß es Gearscore gibt! 

Ehrlich! 

Denn ohne Gearscore könnte man garnicht raiden! Seit der Benutzung von Gearscore ist überhaupt erst das Raiden möglich! Ohne Gearscore würde man niemals durch eine Raid-Instanz erfolgreich durchkommen, da man sonst die ganzen Boons und Nabs und Noobs mitschleifen würde! 

Dank Gearscore ist dies nun Geschichte. Dank Gearscore kann man endlich Raid-Instanzen erfolgreich abschließen. Vorher ging das ja überhaupt nicht. 

Dank Gearscore kann man sich endlich unter Gleichgesinnte fühlen. Und mit dem Elitist Group wird es noch besser. Da kann man andere gleichgesinnte Elite-Spieler finden und ist dann wenigstens in gleicher Gesellschaft und muß sich nicht mit dem gemeinen Pöbel..err.. sorry.. dem normalen WoW-Spieler abgeben. 


Danke Gearscore! 

Danke! 



</sarkasmus> "


----------



## Kalle21 (11. Januar 2010)

Willian schrieb:


> Ich zitiere mal jemanden ausm WoW Forum...
> 
> "Z i t a t:
> Ich bin so froh, daß es Gearscore gibt!
> ...


Wäre es kein Sarkasmus würde ich dir zustimmen.
Random Raids waren früher so Erfolgreich wie alte stinkige Socken!
Heute kann man die Spitze des Eisbergs raus filtern und das ohne 2142341234123 Wipes.

ALLE DIE FLAMEN:
Ihr seit sicher die die mit Uldu bzw Hero gear Pdok und Icc random raiden wollen und abgelehnt werden!
GEHT PDK UND HOHLT EUCH RICHTIGES GEAR!!


----------



## Haas3 (11. Januar 2010)

Gearscore ist ein addon von mehreren das, dass Spiel kaputt macht!
 Dadurch wird nur das Equip berücksichtigt doch das ist in der momentanen Zeit von WoW nicht das wahre da man sehr schnell an gutes Equip kommt und daher entscheidet das können und nicht das equip!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ES KOMMT AUF DEN SKILL AN UND NICHT AUF DAS EQUIP!!!


----------



## Kalle21 (11. Januar 2010)

Haas3 schrieb:


> Gearscore ist ein addon von mehreren das, dass Spiel kaputt macht!
> Dadurch wird nur das Equip berücksichtigt doch das ist in der momentanen Zeit von WoW nicht das wahre da man sehr schnell an gutes Equip kommt und daher entscheidet das können und nicht das equip!
> 
> 
> ...



Du verstehst es nicht...
Es gibt eine Einteilung an welches Gear man leicht kommt und an welches es schwerer ist.
Dadurch kann man den Skill bewerten indem kann diesen Unterschied berücksichtig (Skill bzw. Erfahrung)


----------



## Karius (11. Januar 2010)

Das Argument ist doch das es nur die Itemlvl sind die den Wert bestimmen. Das trifft soweit ich das verstehe auch zu. 
Das heisst jedoch nicht, das es einfach eine Summe der Itemwerte ist, lediglich dass die Werte auf den Itemlvl basieren. 

Ersehen kann man das schon im ausgangsthread wo die Punkte der Sets und die Differenzen zwischen ihnen nicht denen der Itemlvl entsprechen. 

Was ihr hier veranstaltet gleicht mehr dem Aufruf: " Tot allen heidnischen Göttern. Auf sie mit Gebrüll" ^^


Kann jemand zusätzliche Infos zur Funktionsweise der Addons verlinken, die mehr Licht ins Dunkel bringen?

@TE: Ich finde es nur sinnvoll den Sets höhere Werte zuzuordnen als ihrem Itemlvl. Schließlich ist der Setbonus auch oft nicht ohne. 
Gleiches könnte man mit Items aus Hardmodevarianten machen, die zur Zeit aktuell sind. Das würde etwas des potentiellen Skill/Raiderfahrung wiederspiegeln. Klarerweise auch nur als Häufung aber schlechter als ohne diese Unterscheidung wäre das Ergebniss sicher nicht.


----------



## Plüschbâr (11. Januar 2010)

Kalle21 schrieb:


> Wäre es kein Sarkasmus würde ich dir zustimmen.
> Random Raids waren früher so Erfolgreich wie alte stinkige Socken!
> Heute kann man die Spitze des Eisbergs raus filtern und das ohne 2142341234123 Wipes.
> 
> ...



Du Held Random Raids waren erfolgreich und sind es immernoch das liegt aber mit sicherheit NICHT an dem Gearscore (was ich persönlich für schwachsinn halte). Da jeder momentan Epics hinterher geworfen bekommt würde ich mich auf gearscore schon mal gar nicht verlassen! Ich habe schon Blau/Grün eqte Magier gesehen die full t9 eqte Todesritter locker abhängen...

Was du da von dir gibst ist mist!@Kalle21


----------



## Kalle21 (11. Januar 2010)

Plüschbâr schrieb:


> Du Held Random Raids waren erfolgreich und sind es immernoch das liegt aber mit sicherheit NICHT an dem Gearscore (was ich persönlich für schwachsinn halte). Da jeder momentan Epics hinterher geworfen bekommt würde ich mich auf gearscore schon mal gar nicht verlassen! Ich habe schon Blau/Grün eqte Magier gesehen die full t9 eqte Todesritter locker abhängen...
> 
> Was du da von dir gibst ist mist!@Kalle21



Mein Vorteil ist ich spreche aus Erfahrung.
Ich habe beides durchgemacht der Invite mit diversen Itemlevel checks (kein Addon) und die mit abfrage nach dps oder so.
Der Gearcheck auf die Itemlevel Art bewerte sich bisher und deswegen werde ich es weiter benutzen da könnt ihr sagen was ihr wollt^^


----------



## Haas3 (11. Januar 2010)

Also ich hatte nie Probleme in Random Raid vor einem jahr nicht und auch vor einem monat nicht...   

!Gearscore Nein danke!


----------



## Tyrs Knappe (11. Januar 2010)

Mehr davon Leute! Eigentlich kann der Gearscore nicht weit genug gehen. Ich bin dafür das noch auszuweiten, z.B. die Rechnerausstattung - ist doch klar, dass jemand der schnell zuhauen will auch einen schnellen Rechner braucht.
Wenn wir gerade dabei sind, wäre es nicht schlecht, wenn man auch einen Blick auf die letzten Leistungsbeurteilungen (z.B. Noten) bekommen könnte. Vielleicht auch ein Empfehlungsschreiben des letzten Raidleiters?
Man kann es auch auf die Spitze treiben, aber wer sich sklavisch am Gearscore orientiert lässt ein dummes Addon für sich denken.
Jeder kann selbst entscheiden, ob und wie weit er das will.


----------



## Kalle21 (11. Januar 2010)

Haas3 schrieb:


> Also ich hatte nie Probleme in Random Raid vor einem jahr nicht und auch vor einem monat nicht...
> 
> !Gearscore Nein danke!



Da machen die Leute halt unterschiedliche Erfahrungen deswegen kann man darüber schlecht streiten


----------



## Mr. Morizon (11. Januar 2010)

Bergerdos schrieb:


> Wenn man bei Curse.com nach Gerscore sucht und sich die Beschreibung anschaut kommt man zu folgender Zeile:
> 
> "Whenever you mouseover a player in the game GearScore will scan that player's gear and calculate a score. The scores are based on how blizzard assigns stats to an item and take in account ilevel, rarity, and equipment slot location. Scores scale smoothly as player's level up and obtain new items."
> 
> ...






Karius schrieb:


> Kann jemand zusätzliche Infos zur Funktionsweise der Addons verlinken, die mehr Licht ins Dunkel bringen?
> @TE: Ich finde es nur sinnvoll den Sets höhere Werte zuzuordnen als ihrem Itemlvl. Schließlich ist der Setbonus auch oft nicht ohne.
> Gleiches könnte man mit Items aus Hardmodevarianten machen, die zur Zeit aktuell sind. Das würde etwas des potentiellen Skill/Raiderfahrung wiederspiegeln. Klarerweise auch nur als Häufung aber schlechter als ohne diese Unterscheidung wäre das Ergebniss sicher nicht.



Ich denke, das erste beantwortet deines schon größtenteils, Karius. Wenn auch man vermutlich dann, was ich nicht kann, die komplette Programmierung durchleuchten muss, um ein vollständig klares Ergebnis zu erhalten, so ist doch das, was Bergerdos da gezeigt hat, sehr anschaulich. Ich muss leider sagen, dass vermehrt das, was hier an Beschwerden geäußert wird, in etwa das hier ist: "Ich habe meine Itemlevel addiert und erhalte nicht den Wert, der angefordert wird" und sie vergessen dabei, dass Gearscore anders vorgeht. Lasst euch doch einfach euren Gearscore von jemandem mitteilen, der das Addon hat und dann kennt ihr den Wert. Denn einfach addieren bringt hier nichts.


----------



## Super PePe (11. Januar 2010)

Das waren schlimme Zeiten. Man kloppte 8h in BWl den Trash. Man starb sich förmlich zum Boss und dann lag er. Man freut sich fast so sehr wie nach seinem ersten Orgasmus und beschloss das der 2.Boss eine Woche später auch liegt. Der Content kam einen riesig vor. Es war eine Herausfoderung.
Heute ist es besser. Keiner will mehr wirklich eine Herausforderung. Sterben sowieso nicht. Angst hat Hochkonjunktur. Angst vor einem Kick bei einem Fehler. Angst vor einem Gearcheck. Angst vor Repkosten. Angst Zeit zu verlieren (was wenn man mal drüber nachdenkt Nonsens ist).  Angst, eine Form der Ignoranz gegen alles was einen "dumm anmacht". Man verschließt sich. Farmt wie dumm paar itemslvl um bloß nicht mit dieser Gruppe udn ihrem Angstgesülze in Berührung zu kommen. Augen zu und durch, denn laut Tacho hat man genug Geschwindigkeit um heile durch zukommen...
Nur Irre gehen nach PDoK/ICC in ihrem Ulduarequip, denn mit dem Addon wüssten sie ja das sie von Gestern sind und das es heute nicht mehr Zeitgemäß ist, alles selbst in die Hand zu nehmen...


----------



## Plüschbâr (11. Januar 2010)

@Kalle21

diesen Vorteil haben wir beide^^ und ausreden will ich es dir gar nicht soll jeder machen wie er es für richtig hält. Nur tun mir die leute leid die in deinen Raid kommen...


----------



## The-Quila (11. Januar 2010)

ShaakTi79 schrieb:


> [...]
> um Random inis zu farmen wird ein Gearscore von 2600-2800 gefordert, was mit blauen Gegenständen nicht möglisch ist! nur mit mindestens 3 Lila Gegenständen (2500g-3800g je nach Server)!
> [...]



ich weiß nicht was sich alle wegen den random inis aufregen. wieso nehmt ihr nicht einfach das tool? das lässt euch mit gammelitems auch in random heros und da wird euch vermutlich keiner kicken, weil die ini sowieso nach ner viertelstunde abgehakt is.


mir stellen sich folgende frage:

die leute die sich über gearscore aufregen: seid ihr einfach nur zu blöd items zu farmen? oder zu faul? ich versteh es nicht.

erst regen sich alle auf: *heul* die laufen alle in t9 rum, jeder bekommt alles nachgeworfen (blabla)
und dann regen sich alle auf: *heul* mama die großen kinder lassen mich nicht mitspielen, weil ich kein t9 hab.
teilweise kommt sogar beides von den gleichen leuten
(offtopic: alternativ auch: wäh oculus hero is so schwer - lol icc 25 in 1h clear wtf r0xXx0r)

selbst komplett ohne raids ist ein gearscore von 5k durch marken und etwas drop- und würfelglück zu erreichen. und random (und/oder gezielt) hero kann ja wohl jeder gehn.


----------



## Streubombe (11. Januar 2010)

Kalle21 schrieb:


> Hihi richtige Einstellung
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Joh, und genau darüber freue ich mich am meisten.. Nur mit einem kleinen Unterschied, ich möchte gar nicht mit Leuten wie dir spielen, dafür ist mir meine Freizeit zu kostbar...


----------



## Kalle21 (11. Januar 2010)

Plüschbâr schrieb:


> @Kalle21
> 
> diesen Vorteil haben wir beide^^ und ausreden will ich es dir gar nicht soll jeder machen wie er es für richtig hält. Nur tun mir die leute leid die in deinen Raid kommen...



Mein Raid ist vllt herzlos und irgendwo geschmacklos aber erfolgreich, wenn ich Spaß haben will gehe ich mit der Gilde oder mit Freunden raiden und nicht mit ein paar vollspackos die auf unserem Server leider zahlreich sind


----------



## Davatar (11. Januar 2010)

ShaakTi79 schrieb:


> ich spiele seit 3 Jahren WOW! und nun kommt ein A........ch und programiert ein Addon was WOW zerstört! Wie?


Ach WoW wurde doch bereits dadurch zerstört, dass sich Recount durchgesetzt hat und das gibts schon ne rechte Weile. Früher wurde das sogar dazu eingesetzt, wozu es eigentlich dienen sollte: seine eignen Fähigkeiten aufs Maximum ausreizen.
und nicht wie heute als Vergleich-O-Mat.
Da ist auch Gearscore nur ein Tropfen in die Lava.


----------



## Kalle21 (11. Januar 2010)

Welch Zeiten das doch waren wo World of Warcraft keine Wissenschaft war, sondern ein Spiel.


----------



## Plüschbâr (11. Januar 2010)

Kalle21 schrieb:


> Mein Raid ist vllt herzlos und irgendwo geschmacklos aber erfolgreich, wenn ich Spaß haben will gehe ich mit der Gilde oder mit Freunden raiden und nicht mit ein paar vollspackos die auf unserem Server leider zahlreich sind



Dann würde ich mir ernsthaft überlegen ob du nicht den Server wechseln solltest. Es gibt auch Server wo beides funktioniert mit Freunden erfolgreich Raiden und Spaß dabei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## da n00b (11. Januar 2010)

ShaakTi79 schrieb:


> Das Problem ist nur, wenn du ein Itemlvl- Durchschnitt von 232 hast - enspricht einem Gearscore von 3800 - kannst du nicht mit ins ICC 25 (GS von 5000 und höher)! ich spiele seit 3 Jahren WOW! und nun kommt ein A........ch und programiert ein Addon was WOW zerstört! Wie?
> 
> 1. Es werde nur noch leute mitgenommen (icc 10) die den gearscore 4200 erreicht oder überschritten haben!
> 2. GS von 4200 entsprich etwa einem itemlvl von 253,4! Was nur möglich ist, wenn man in einer Raidgilde ist die PdOK 10 farmt!
> ...



Das is ziemlicher Blödsinn, genauso wie der Threat, denn Gearscore berechnet nicht nach den WoW Itemlvln. (das Einhandschwert Quel'Delar hat nen Itemlvl von 251 aber nen GS von 457) Ich halte es für wahrscheinlich, dass die Werte des Gegenstands auf irgendeine Weise verrechnet werden.
Mit nem Gearscore von 4200 kommst du höchstens zum Ruffarmen nach icc rein für die ersten 3 Bosse sollte einer von 4,6k-4,8k reichen, da es meiner Meinung nach eher Taktik Bosse sind für den 4. sollte der Raid so um die 5k haben oder einfach nur göttlich spielen können. Du kommst mit dem T9 von Hero Marken ziemlich locker auf nen GS von 4,6-4,8k wenn du noch pdk 10er/25er raidest locker auf 5k und damit kannst du zumindest die ersten 4 Bosse problemlos legen, wenn man ne Gruppe mit Hirn, Ohren und Movement hat.
Gearscore ist halt nur n Addon, dass einem auf einen blick sagt, wo man die Person ungefähr einzuschätzen hat. (z.B. bei nem GS von 5k kann man ziemlich sicher davon ausgehen, dass schonmal PDK geraidet wurde, bei einem von 5,5k dass Pdok/icc clear is)
also so gesehen finde ichs ganz nützlich, ich stimme dem TE aber zu, dass man genausogut auch den itemdurchschnitt nehmen könnte (da Gearscore schlechtere Items mit höherem Itemlvl trotzdem besser bewertet als bessere items mit nem niedrigerem itemlvl [z.B. Trost der Gefallenen und Splitter aus Reinem Eis])


----------



## Arosk (11. Januar 2010)

> 14x264=3696*1,51 (+51%)=5581(GS) (sind sogar mehr als 5000!)



Komisch... ich hab mit Itemlevel 249,13 ein Gearscore von 5558


----------



## Kalle21 (11. Januar 2010)

Plüschbâr schrieb:


> Dann würde ich mir ernsthaft überlegen ob du nicht den Server wechseln solltest. Es gibt auch Server wo beides funktioniert mit Freunden erfolgreich Raiden und Spaß dabei
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Dann würde ich ja meine Gilde im Stich lassen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Außerdem hab ich keine Lust Blizzard für ein kaputtes Game noch mehr in den Arsch zu stecken


----------



## GSX-R RL epic mount ftw (11. Januar 2010)

Kalle21 schrieb:


> Wäre es kein Sarkasmus würde ich dir zustimmen.
> Random Raids waren früher so Erfolgreich wie alte stinkige Socken!
> Heute kann man die Spitze des Eisbergs raus filtern und das ohne 2142341234123 Wipes.
> 
> ...



du hast natürlich wipelos  icc 4/4 clear gemacht am patchday  was?  *ironie off*

jeder muss steht irgendwann einmal das erste mal vor einem boss ! AUCH DU .

ich gebe dir recht, das natürlich ein gewisser EQ stand da sein sollte -es wird immer leute geben die besses EQ haben als du, es wird immer welche geben die schlechteres EQ haben als du...

tatsach ist aber auch, das teils bei servern, für zb pdk 10  7k dps verlangt wird..  ist sowas nötig? keine herausfoderung mehr - wer r0xx0r ist muss ja nix mehr beweisen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Braamséry (11. Januar 2010)

Gearscore is wie Recount.

Es wird irgendwann das Spiel zu Grunde richten, weil diese Sachen die Leute, die ein leichtes Spiel haben wollen, ausschließen kann. 

Und wenn die wieder whinen, nachdem ja schon alles zu schwer ist, wird Blizzard net viel machen können. Und wenn Blizzard mal wieder nichts (Nerven, Content recyclen etc ist KEINE wirkliche Arbeit) macht, bzw machen kann, werden wohl viele Casuals gehen. Wäre sone logische Folge.

Und wenn es wirklich hierzu kommen sollte verliert Blizzard eine große Einnahemquelle. (Ich hoffe ja, dass das mit cataclysm eintritt)


----------



## Plüschbâr (11. Januar 2010)

Kalle21 schrieb:


> Dann würde ich ja meine Gilde im Stich lassen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Da kann ich dir einfach nicht wiedersprechen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arosk (11. Januar 2010)

Mich wundert es warum die ganzen Leute die das Spiel so Scheiße finden immer noch in diesem Forum unterwegs sind :O


----------



## Denys (11. Januar 2010)

Die Leute die sich an der Gearscore noch aufgeilen sind genauso wie die leute die ständig ihre DPS posten. Yeah ich hab 15 Score mehr und scherbel mir jetzt einen.
Leute, langt euch mal an den Kopf es gibt Leute die machen mit 4k Gearscore 2k DPs mehr als einer mit 5k Gearscore aber dann nehmt ihr lieber den mit 5k Gearscore mit und verzichtet auf die möglichen 2k DPS mehr da ihr damit besser abspritzen könnt. tztztz
Als Antwort kommt immer nur nicht mit diesen Randomspasten aber die Spasten seid ihr selbst da ihr ohne Addons gar nichts auf die Reihe bringt.


----------



## Kalle21 (11. Januar 2010)

GSX-R schrieb:


> du hast natürlich wipelos  icc 4/4 clear gemacht am patchday  was?  *ironie off*
> 
> jeder muss steht irgendwann einmal das erste mal vor einem boss ! AUCH DU .
> 
> ...


Man soll es ja auch nicht übertreiben.
Es ist nicht so das Leute die kein 264 item haben automatisch keine Chance haben in meinen Raid zu kommen...
Ich sag nur das Pdok Pdk vorhanden sein sollte ganz einfach^^

@Arosk
Weil wir es spielen?


----------



## Mirastor (11. Januar 2010)

Ganz ehrlich..... das System mit Gearscore is einfach nur lächerlich, besonders beschämend ist aber, dass sogar der Dungeonfinder mit etwas ähnlichem arbeitet und dadurch auch gern in die Irre geführt wird, kleines Beispiel von gestern:

Wir haben ne Gruppe fürr SS Hero, nur der Heiler fehlt aber Finder sei dank is der recht schnell gefunden.... seltsamerweise hat der Dudu aber nur 13k Mana, was für Heiler mit 80 eher ungewöhnlich ist. Nach dem ersten Wipe (weil Heiler oom und zu wenig Heal) schauten wir uns sein Gear genauer an:
PvP-Feral Teile für Marken/Ehre mit hohem Itemlevel.... aber da sie halt nen hohen Itemlvl besitzen is auch der Gearscore höher und der "Heiler" damit auch für entsprechende Inis angeblich geeignet auch wenn er's nie gebacken bekommt.

Gleicher Scherz dann bei nem Gearcheck:
Man ziehe sich sein Tankgear an.... kriegt ne Absage, Tool behauptet Score zu niedrig
Gut, dann flugs aus der Bank was vom Offgear geschnappt, wieder zum Gearcheck.... inv, weil das Tool jetzt sagt ich bin gut genug auch wenn ich jetzt kein Tankgear mehr habe und evtl sogar unter 540 Deffrating bin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ganz tolle Sache wie man die Mechanik hier verscheißern kann und der RL ohne Ahnung vertraut auch noch aufs Addon.... wünsche viel Spass mit den Repkoste


Persönlich habe ich mehr Vertrauen in die Leute, bei denen man erkennen kann, dass ihr Gear erraidet ist.
Wenn ich also mal die Wahl haben sollte zwischen nem 232er Equippten und nem 213er Equippten Spieler, werd ich den mit dem 213er Gear mitnehmen, weil der sein Zeug in Naxx 25 erraidet hat und somit auch weiß was er da rausholen kann, nicht wie andere ihr 232er Gear über Marken gefarmt haben..... was ungefähr mit Kräutersammeln auf gleichem Niveau steht, dann als ach-so-tolle-DD's irgendwo 700 DPS unterm Tank rumgammeln und "gogogo" schreiben ^^


----------



## GSX-R RL epic mount ftw (11. Januar 2010)

Karius schrieb:


> @TE: Ich finde es nur sinnvoll den Sets höhere Werte zuzuordnen als ihrem Itemlvl. Schließlich ist der Setbonus auch oft nicht ohne.
> Gleiches könnte man mit Items aus Hardmodevarianten machen, die zur Zeit aktuell sind. Das würde etwas des potentiellen Skill/Raiderfahrung wiederspiegeln. Klarerweise auch nur als Häufung aber schlechter als ohne diese Unterscheidung wäre das Ergebniss sicher nicht.




-> setboni: ja, aber auc nur wenn man wirklich 2 / 4 hatt...



Mirastor schrieb:


> Ganz ehrlich..... das System mit Gearscore is einfach nur lächerlich, besonders beschämend ist aber, dass sogar der Dungeonfinder mit etwas ähnlichem arbeitet und dadurch auch gern in die Irre geführt wird, kleines Beispiel von gestern:
> 
> Wir haben ne Gruppe fürr SS Hero, nur der Heiler fehlt aber Finder sei dank is der recht schnell gefunden.... seltsamerweise hat der Dudu aber nur 13k Mana, was für Heiler mit 80 eher ungewöhnlich ist. Nach dem ersten Wipe (weil Heiler oom und zu wenig Heal) schauten wir uns sein Gear genauer an:
> PvP-Feral Teile für Marken/Ehre mit hohem Itemlevel.... aber da sie halt nen hohen Itemlvl besitzen is auch der Gearscore höher und der "Heiler" damit auch für entsprechende Inis angeblich geeignet auch wenn er's nie gebacken bekommt.
> ...


geht meinem warry tank kumpel auch so... der hatt dann leider noch das pech das immer  wegen der HP gewhint und geflamt wird. ein warry ist halt nicht wie ein dudu boxsack der nur  dick Hp und auasweichen und sonst nix hatt. mein kumpel hatt nicht so die dicke hp, aber verdammt viel block parry ausweich rating  und vorallem : er hatt wirklich Skill - ohne scheiss ich hab unter den randoms noch selten so einen tank wie ihn gesehen- ich mein er ist wirklich gut ! das Eq ist halt nicht das r0xxor non plus ultra aber dafür macht er einen verdammt guten job!  was hatt er halt nun gemacht? alles auf stamina gesockelt  ...


----------



## Denys (11. Januar 2010)

Mirastor schrieb:


> Ganz ehrlich..... das System mit Gearscore is einfach nur lächerlich, besonders beschämend ist aber, dass sogar der Dungeonfinder mit etwas ähnlichem arbeitet und dadurch auch gern in die Irre geführt wird, kleines Beispiel von gestern:
> 
> Wir haben ne Gruppe fürr SS Hero, nur der Heiler fehlt aber Finder sei dank is der recht schnell gefunden.... seltsamerweise hat der Dudu aber nur 13k Mana, was für Heiler mit 80 eher ungewöhnlich ist. Nach dem ersten Wipe (weil Heiler oom und zu wenig Heal) schauten wir uns sein Gear genauer an:
> PvP-Feral Teile für Marken/Ehre mit hohem Itemlevel.... aber da sie halt nen hohen Itemlvl besitzen is auch der Gearscore höher und der "Heiler" damit auch für entsprechende Inis angeblich geeignet auch wenn er's nie gebacken bekommt.
> ...




Klar ist das System so, werd mal mit einem Char frisch 80, da kannste dich auch nicht direkt für SS, Grube, PDC und HDR anmelden. kaufste aber wahllos EQ mit Itemlvl 200 und Höher im AH ein egal was darfste dich auf einmal anmelden.
Musst mal mit deinem Char lauter graue Sachen aziehen ob du dich da auch anmelden kannst? Ich denke nicht.


----------



## Bader1 (11. Januar 2010)

Lol mein lvl 78er Dk hat ein GS von 2600,
kein 200er Item nur 135-175.


----------



## dergrossegonzo (11. Januar 2010)

Das ist für heute der 2. Thread auf den ich das gleiche antworte.

Ich bin für ein *VERBOT* dieses Addons - zusammen mit Recount.

Ich raide seit MC, hatte BWL, AQ 20 und 40 clear Kara, SSC und Hyal im Griff und nur der Tempel 
und Sonnenbrunnen war ich nur kurz - dann kam WotLK.

Früher brauchte auch keine Sau Recount. Man hat sich einen Raid gesucht, sich beworben und nach 
ein paar Proberaids war klar ob man zusammen passte._ (Damagemeter gabs schon, aber es war nicht
die Bibel)_

Heute geht alles "Hop Hop Hop", "Go, go, go". Alles muss fix gehen und man geht auch viel mehr 
Random. Klar das da ein fixes Addon hilft, aber ich fand die alten Raids besser.
Auch ist mir ein DKP System, oder eine vernünftige Gruppe wo nicht auf jedes Item Bedarf angemeldet wird
wesentlich lieber.

Ich sehe hier einen deutlichen Werteverfall in jede Richtung. Spieler (Menschen) werden wie NPCs behandelt,
es gibt kein Interagieren, nur Konkurrenzkampf und gelootet wird, was geht.


----------



## Mirastor (11. Januar 2010)

Denys schrieb:


> Klar ist das System so, werd mal mit einem Char frisch 80, da kannste dich auch nicht direkt für SS, Grube, PDC und HDR anmelden. kaufste aber *wahllos EQ mit Itemlvl 200 und Höher* im AH ein egal was darfste dich auf einmal anmelden.
> Musst mal mit deinem Char lauter graue Sachen aziehen ob du dich da auch anmelden kannst? Ich denke nicht.



Eben das is das Problem der Sache. Es ist dem Tool egal ob du das richtige Gear für deinen Job hast oder nicht, hauptsache der Itemlvl stimmt. Da kommen dann DD-DK's mit Blockwertung/SBV, Hunter mit ZM und Heiler mit AP/ArP/Hit Items..... aber das Tool sagt halt er passt XD


----------



## Mr. Morizon (11. Januar 2010)

Mirastor schrieb:


> Eben das is das Problem der Sache. Es ist dem Tool egal ob du das richtige Gear für deinen Job hast oder nicht, hauptsache der Itemlvl stimmt. Da kommen dann DD-DK's mit Blockwertung/SBV, Hunter mit ZM und Heiler mit AP/ArP/Hit Items..... aber das Tool sagt halt er passt XD



*seufz* Das Tool geht halt vom Guten im Menschen aus. D.h., dass das Tool darauf basiert, dass die Leute keine blöden Sachen bauen. Wenn Leute das missbrauchen, ist das deren Schuld, nicht die des Tools.


----------



## Swold (11. Januar 2010)

Shocknorris schrieb:


> Gearscore bringt mir nur einen Vorteil:
> 
> 2 Schurken im Raid mit gleicher Skillung und selbem Gear laut Gearscore. Einer macht 500 DPS mehr als der andere, somit weiß man nur das der eine seinen Char nicht wirklich spielen kann.



Bullshit. 
2 Schurken im Raid, gleiches Equip etc. blabla... Ein Schurke verbraucht regelmäßig Energie für Schurkenhandel, die der andere in Angriffen investiert. Ein Schurke unterbricht den Mob regelmäßig mit Tritt, wobei der andere die Zeit weiter seine Angriffe rotiert. Ein Schurke verlässt seine Rotation, um ein Raidmitglied aus den Eisblock/Spinnenfaden/Sonstiges rauszuhauen, der andere bleibt am Boss. Ein Schurke läuft stets aus den Ae Effekten raus, der andere lässt lieber die Heiler schwitzen und säbelt weiter...

Quizfrage: wer spielt seine Klasse nun besser, aber wer ist hinterher auf der Dps-/Schadensliste vorne?


----------



## Fedaykin (11. Januar 2010)

The-Quila schrieb:


> ich weiß nicht was sich alle wegen den random inis aufregen. wieso nehmt ihr nicht einfach das tool? das lässt euch mit gammelitems auch in random heros und da wird euch vermutlich keiner kicken, weil die ini sowieso nach ner viertelstunde abgehakt is.
> 
> 
> mir stellen sich folgende frage:
> ...




Diese und auch viele andere Aussagen machen mich fuchsig.

Wisst ihr Gearscore-Verbreiter eigentlich was ihr mit der Spielergemeinde mit diesem Addon antut? Nein? Warum auch. Es ist ja wirklich einfacher sich an dieses tolle Addon zu halten.

Haben wir früher Gearscore gebraucht? Nein. Warum auch, wir hatten Spass an dem Spiel und haben mehrwöchiges Wipen an einem Boss (Raz. z.B.) hingenommen. Aber nein, heute kann es den Spielern nicht schnell genug gehen. Jeder Boss muss spätestens im dritten Versuch liegen, und ja ich meine damit auch diejenigen die hier großspurig behaupten sie würden die alten Zeiten auch besser finden. Bli Bla Blub. Die wenigstens würde es heutzutage noch tolerieren mehrere Wochen an einem Boss zu wipen. Die wenigsten!

Entschuldigt bitte, dass ich so vom Thema abkomme und mich echauffiere, aber die Einstellung die die meisten Spieler seit WotLK mit sich bringen kotzt mich förmlich an. Ich habe Spass an dem Spiel, klar. Ich musste bisher auch nie irgendeinen Gearscore-Wert oder meine DPS posten. Vllt. liegt es an dem Server auf dem ich spiele, vllt. liegt es auch an den Leuten mit denen ich mich abgebe, keine Ahnung. Dennoch ist dieser elende Gearscore Wahn grausam. Spieler werden auf irgendwelche fiktiven Zahlen reduziert und bewertet. Schön, dann habe ich einen Pala Tank in meiner Gruppe mit einen Score von weit über 5000 der nicht einmal weiß wo er seinen Spot im Zauberbuch findet. Ganz großes Kino ihr Lieben.

Ihr wollt so spielen? Gerne. Was ich davon halte? Absolut nichts. Ein weiterer Schritt in eine Richtung die ich so nicht prickelnd finde.

Aber jetzt dürfen all diejenigen mit ihren grandiosen Sprüchen à la "dann spiel doch etwas anderes" oder "dann schließ dich solchen Raids doch nicht an" antworten.

so long


----------



## Orang Utan Klaus (11. Januar 2010)

die beste lösung dafür, man mag es kaum glauben ist: selber ein raid aufmachen. ich hab auch immer gezögert aber es ist unglaublich wie einfach das ist, einfach mit nem freund (ja geht auch ohne) aufmachen, tank, heiler etc, dds finden sich immer, guides für die bosse durchlesen und schon kann der spass losgehen.


----------



## GSX-R RL epic mount ftw (11. Januar 2010)

dergrossegonzo schrieb:


> Das ist für heute der 2. Thread auf den ich das gleiche antworte.
> 
> Ich bin für ein *VERBOT* dieses Addons - zusammen mit Recount.
> 
> ...



ein mmorpg wiederspiegelt halt gewissermassen die gesellschaft.... oder auch das grafisch/gamplay what ever- beste mmo rpg, kann nur so gut und spassig sein, wie die leute die mitspielen.


Vote für WoW ab 18/20  jahren ! -oder wieso mal nicht : server nur für leute ab 20. nach abgeschlossener altersprüfung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Streubombe (11. Januar 2010)

Swold schrieb:


> Bullshit.
> 2 Schurken im Raid, gleiches Equip etc. blabla... Ein Schurke verbraucht regelmäßig Energie für Schurkenhandel, die der andere in Angriffen investiert. Ein Schurke unterbricht den Mob regelmäßig mit Tritt, wobei der andere die Zeit weiter seine Angriffe rotiert. Ein Schurke verlässt seine Rotation, um ein Raidmitglied aus den Eisblock/Spinnenfaden/Sonstiges rauszuhauen, der andere bleibt am Boss. Ein Schurke läuft stets aus den Ae Effekten raus, der andere lässt lieber die Heiler schwitzen und säbelt weiter...
> 
> Quizfrage: wer spielt seine Klasse nun besser, aber wer ist hinterher auf der Dps-/Schadensliste vorne?


Danke, besser und prägnanter kann man das bornierte Denken der Recount-Jünger nicht auf's virtuelle Papier bringen...


----------



## Alyissia (11. Januar 2010)

Bei uns in der Gilde sind zwei Schurken der eine trägt 4/5 t8 set teile und die kleinigkeiten grade mal pdk 25er... der andere trägt 2/5 t10 teilen und 3/5 t9,5 und die kleinigkeiten alle über 251itemlvl... natürlich hat der zweite einen höheren gearscore nur im dmg meter schauts anders aus... der t8 schurke fährt durchschnittlich 9k dps im 10er icc und der andere im selben raid nur 5k dps die skillungen von beiden sind fast gleich... 

soviel zum gearscore! 

Meow =) Alyissia-80 Druide


----------



## Draki/Jaba (11. Januar 2010)

Swold schrieb:


> Bullshit.
> 2 Schurken im Raid, gleiches Equip etc. blabla... Ein Schurke verbraucht regelmäßig Energie für Schurkenhandel, die der andere in Angriffen investiert. Ein Schurke unterbricht den Mob regelmäßig mit Tritt, wobei der andere die Zeit weiter seine Angriffe rotiert. Ein Schurke verlässt seine Rotation, um ein Raidmitglied aus den Eisblock/Spinnenfaden/Sonstiges rauszuhauen, der andere bleibt am Boss. Ein Schurke läuft stets aus den Ae Effekten raus, der andere lässt lieber die Heiler schwitzen und säbelt weiter...
> 
> Quizfrage: wer spielt seine Klasse nun besser, aber wer ist hinterher auf der Dps-/Schadensliste vorne?



In beiden Fällen der Schurke, der unterbricht, sich bewegt usw.

In der Regel zeichnet das ganze drum und dran einen guten Spieler aus und so wie beide Schurken dargestellt werden, ist der eine ein Guffelschurke der in allen Löchern stehen bleibt etc....eben dieser wird auch vom DMG-Output nicht an den Schaden des anderen rankommen. "Rota? Wasn das? Sowas brauch ich nicht bla blupp!"


----------



## ThoWeib (11. Januar 2010)

Für beide Fragen lauten meine Antworten: Nein.

Dieweil sich aus bunten Pixeln und ein paar Zahlen nicht ableiten läßt, ob man mit einem anderen Spieler wirklich in einer Gruppe sein möchte. Mag ja, sein, das eine bestimmte Ausstattung auf spielerisches Können hindeutet, aber ob der Spieler auch erträglich ist oder nicht ("Ololol, Kaknap, l2p") sieht man einer Zahl nicht an.


----------



## CharlySteven (11. Januar 2010)

ShaakTi79 was willst du uns damit sagen? das Gearscore genau das ist was es verspricht? ein addon womit man schnell und einfach seine ausrüstung mit anderen vergleicht? [natürlich vom itemlevel her]


----------



## Orgoron (11. Januar 2010)

Wenn ihr euch schon über so ein primitives Progrämmchen wie Gearscore so aufregt was ist dann mit dem Arsenal und warum spielt ihr dann das Spiel noch ^^


----------



## Anburak-G (11. Januar 2010)

Gearscore nutz ich nicht...

Schon zu oft erlebt, das Leute (in rnd) geladen wurden, die einen Gearscore von "Schlagmichtot" hatten und dann schaut man nach-> Falsch gesockelt, falsche VZ PvP Zeug....

Also ich geb nichts auf Gearscore.


----------



## Orgoron (11. Januar 2010)

Anburak-G schrieb:


> Gearscore nutz ich nicht...
> 
> Schon zu oft erlebt, das Leute (in rnd) geladen wurden, die einen Gearscore von "Schlagmichtot" hatten und dann schaut man nach-> Falsch gesockelt, falsche VZ PvP Zeug....
> 
> Also ich geb nichts auf Gearscore.




Genau Gerscore ist auch dazu da das ich mir, wenn sich jemand mit Gerscore 4000 für ICC bewirbt gleich das geklicke ins Arsenal sparen kann mehr kann das Programm nicht und das steht auch so in etwa im Tooltipp


----------



## Korgor (11. Januar 2010)

Wer Leute nach Gear- und Itemscore bewertet ist einfach nur arm!

Solche Leute kommen instant auf die Ignorier Liste!

Schließlich kommt es auf den Skill an.
Ich kenne viele Leute die ham nen Gear aus Naxx an und bringen mehr wie n full equipter Triumph´ler.


----------



## Cekol (11. Januar 2010)

ShaakTi79 schrieb:


> Das Problem ist nur, wenn du ein Itemlvl- Durchschnitt von 232 hast - enspricht einem Gearscore von 3800 - kannst du nicht mit ins ICC 25 (GS von 5000 und höher)! ich spiele seit 3 Jahren WOW! und nun kommt ein A........ch und programiert ein Addon was WOW zerstört! Wie?
> 
> 1. Es werde nur noch leute mitgenommen (icc 10) die den gearscore 4200 erreicht oder überschritten haben!
> 2. GS von 4200 entsprich etwa einem itemlvl von 253,4! Was nur möglich ist, wenn man in einer Raidgilde ist die PdOK 10 farmt!
> ...




öhm nein dein gesabbel ist derber müll, Gearscore von 5k genau hat mein magier, itemdurchschnitt 234. => Dreck was du erzählst.


----------



## DirtyLick (11. Januar 2010)

Wieso hab ich das Gefühl daß die meisten Leute überhaupt keinen Plan haben was sie hier verteufel, oder auch nicht, oder vielleicht doch lieben?


Da motzt der eine über GS, geilt sich aber direkt an Recount auf weil da 2k mehr dps gemacht werden....(Skill und DPS sind 2 ganz verschiedene Paar Schuhe) 

Der nächste meckert weil es nur noch hophophop gehen soll in Raids, will aber wohl gerne mit nicht adäquatem Gear mit weil er es nicht abwarten kann neues Lila Zeug zu bekommen...   (Keine Zeit sich was zu besorgen?)

Der ganze Thread wimmelt nur so von solchen Schönredern. 

Und um es mal ganz klar zu sagen. Weder Gearscore noch Recount verhelfen zu einem Stammraid/Stammgruppe was auch immer. Es sind Vorauswahlkriterien die ein Leiter (Raid/Farmgruppen/Achievemantgruppen usw.) als Zielsetzung anlegt. Nicht mehr und nicht weniger. Du fliegst garantiert aus einem guten Raid wenn dein GS 10% über dem Raiddurchschnitt liegt aber du es einfach nicht gepeilt bekommst was du bei Encounter xy machen sollst. Gleiches gilt auch für die ach so tollen Dps.


----------



## Ersguterjunge93 (11. Januar 2010)

ShaakTi79 schrieb:


> Das Problem ist nur, wenn du ein Itemlvl- Durchschnitt von 232 hast - enspricht einem Gearscore von 3800 - kannst du nicht mit ins ICC 25 (GS von 5000 und höher)! ich spiele seit 3 Jahren WOW! und nun kommt ein A........ch und programiert ein Addon was WOW zerstört! Wie?
> 
> 1. Es werde nur noch leute mitgenommen (icc 10) die den gearscore 4200 erreicht oder überschritten haben!
> 2. GS von 4200 entsprich etwa einem itemlvl von 253,4! Was nur möglich ist, wenn man in einer Raidgilde ist die PdOK 10 farmt!
> ...



Ähm... Fussel gelabert?

4200 GS entspricht vllt. in deiner damit wohl ziemlich falschen rechnung 253,4 Averagelvl. 

Ich hab 4,9k GS und 231 Averageitemlvl...(Charnamen zum nachprüfen auf Anfrage) kann wohl bei dir irgendwas nicht GANZ richtig sein, also erst mal richtig rechnen, dann meckern.


----------



## Nicorobbin (12. Januar 2010)

Also wenn ich das richtig verstanden hab ist der Gearscore der durchschnitt aller Itemlevel zusammen...
Gehen wir mal davon aus das verzauberungen und edelsteine nicht mitgerechnet werden müsste man um einen Gearscore von 5000 zu erreichen
ein Durchschnittsitemlevel von 294.11764 haben.
Wie ich auf diesen wert komme? 

Gearscore (5000) geteilt durch 17 Items die man maximal zur gleichen Zeit tragen kann.

Diesen itemlevel erreichen wir wohl frühestens mit Cataclysm, von daher versteh ich nicht wie man auf sowas wie Gearscore bauen kann, geschweige denn Leute nicht mitnimmt weil sie diesen nicht erreicht haben....
Natürlich werden die Gearscorefreunde jetzt sagen: Aber moment, Gearscore schaut sich ja nicht nur die Itemlevel an sondern auch die verzauberungen, sockel usw.

Und da frag ich mich:

Sind Gearscorebenutzer alles Mamakinder die sich von nem addon vorschreiben lassen müssen was das beste für sie ist?
Denkt ihr beim spielen auch noch selber?
Und wenn dem so ist, warum lasst ihr andere damit nicht in Ruhe?
Muss ich mir Gedanken machen wenn ich nicht mitgenommen werde weil ich als Magier "Waffe - Schwarzmagie" auf der Waffe habe anstatt "Waffe - Große Zaubermacht" weils im Gearscore mehr punkte bringt?


Schaut euch euren Gearscore an, von mir aus 120.000 mal am Tag, versucht damit im Handelschannel zu posen aber nehmt doch bitte nicht anderen Leuten auf Grund eines Addons den Spass am raiden.

Vielleicht liege ich aber auch total falsch, vielleicht wirds ja anders berechnet.

Naja, nur meine Gedanken dazu^^


----------



## cx_one (12. Januar 2010)

So erstmal von vorne weg. Ich benutze Gearscore und Recount.

Begründung:

Recount: 
damit ich selber sehe wie ich nach umskillen, mit neuen Items oder bei bestimmten Bossen im Vergleich zu anderen dasteh und irgendwas verbessern muss.
Und im Stammraid die besser equipten flamen, weil sie so kacke spielen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Bisl anstacheln, gehört dazu.

GearScore: 
um schnell zu sehen wie die Gruppe aufgestellt ist.
Ich hab bei ner Rnd Hero nix gegen nen Tank mit 3-4k Gearscore, aber ich weis dann gleich, dass ich nicht voll draufrotzen kann als DD, weil sich der sonst die Finger beim tanken bricht.
Genauso seh ich als Tank, achja der Heiler hat scheiss Score, pull ich Gruppe für Gruppe und nicht die halbe Ini.
Für Raids hab ich Gott sei Dank nen Stamm und muss mich nicht mit Equipfrage auseinandersetzten.

Ich möchte wetten die meisten die hier "Verbietet Gearscore" schreien, haben nicht die gedachte Reihenfolge der Raids durchlaufen.
Naxx -> Ulduar -> Pdk -> (Pdok was nicht notwendig ist für ICC) -> ICC
Sieht man sehr deutlich wenn Naxx weekly Raidquest ist und die Leute mit knapp 5k Gearscore keine Ahnung haben was sie zu tun haben.

Nein sehr viele machen das mittlerweile so:
Frisch 80 erstmal archa10/25 (die anderen Idioten ziehen mich schon durch) paar Markenteile und dann PDK10/25 ICC10/25 Raid suchen, warum das "Low-Gear" farmen wenns was besseres gibt.


Beispiel aus der Realität.
Wollte mit ein paar Freunden Ulduar10 Hardmodes machen und haben im Handelschat nach DDs gesucht. Gemeldet hat sich z.b. ein grün-blau equipter Schurke. WTF
Gearscore spart da die Arbeit zu dem zu laufen und zu schauen, was er anhat, weil total unterequipt. Gut man kann jetzt sagen gut gespielt fährt der seine 3-4k dps, aber was hilft das wenn der Heiler am kotzen ist weil der einfach viel zu wenig Life für bestimmte Bosseffekte hat.

der 2. der sich gemeldet hat war ein Ele-Schami mit 213-226 gear, den haben wir dann auch mitgenommen, weils für Ulduar10ner Hardmodes ausreichend ist.
Vorher natürlich noch angeschaut, wies mit Sockel, VZ usw aussieht.

Für den groben Überblick ist Gearscore einfach genial. 
Um zu sehen ob derjenige dann ne Ahnung hat welche VZ und Sockel für ihn brauchbar sind, sieht man erst nach genauerer Betrachtung.
Skill stellt sich dann spätestens am ersten Boss raus.



Fazit:
Man kann alles gut und schlecht verwenden. 
Gearscore und Recount sind Hilfmittel und nichts anderes. Wer sich nur drauf verlässt was sein Gearscore sagt hats nicht verstanden, wer über Gearscore schimpft auch nicht.



Schreibfehler dienen der Allgemeinen Belustigung und wurden absichtlich eingebracht. Keine Lust korrektur zu lesen...


----------



## Crystania (12. Januar 2010)

Ich hab Gearscore.. aber nur damit ich mich in OG hinstellen kann, die Maus über die Leute zu fahren und sie anschliessend zu begaffen "oh der hatn GS von 5800.. guck mal" reiner Zeitvertreib ;D 

Wenn ich allerdings nen Raid aufmache.. dann lad ich nur Leute ein die a) die Bosse wenigstens durch Guides kennen b) Verzaubert und gesockelt sind c) Den richtigen Krams anhaben und vorallem dass das Equip aus den richtigen Instanzen kommt... 
Das kann mir Gearscore alles leider nicht sagen. Deswegen kann ich leider nur sagen dass wer nur nach Gearscore einlädt, hat irgendwas nicht verstanden, wonach man auswählen sollte. :-/


----------



## AlknicTeos (12. Januar 2010)

Eahm, vote for close des threads und der umfrage, da die erläuerung von TE mal so viel sinn macht wie Wookies auf Endor...

Und an alle Anderen die solche Addons verbieten wollen, Bitte um Gottes Willen setzt alle Spieler die Recount/Gearscore benützen auf Ignore und macht nur Raids mit Leuten die auf u.a. eben diese beiden Addons verzichten.

Zum einen bleibt dann meine Ignoreliste etwas kürzer, aber vorallem seht ihr dann nicht mehr, wenn solche Leute mit Gearscore und so, nen Raid aufbauen.

Und ja ich möchte mit Euch nicht spielen. Hab keinen Bock mit Leuten, die etwas nicht verstehen und dann in enrage gehen anstatt sich mit diesem Thema zu beschäftigen. Und zeigt mir bitte atm wohl so nen 5,9 k GS equippten Player ohne Anzeichen von Skill (ka. 5,9k GS sollte Sigma 3 sein). Bitte Bitte tut mir diesen Einen Gefallen.


----------



## H4rdball (12. Januar 2010)

cx_one schrieb:


> So erstmal von vorne weg. Ich benutze Gearscore und Recount.
> 
> Begründung:
> 
> ...





Kann ich im Groben so unterschreiben. Ich erlebe nahezu täglich, das Leute mit nem durchschnittlichen Itemlevel von 232+ in den 3 neuen 5er Inis rumgurken und keinen Plan von dem haben, was sie da eigentlich treiben. Ebenso erlebe ich jede Woche aufs neue mindestens 1 x 10er oder 25er Random PDK/ICC Raids, in denen frisch 80er mit nem großen Teil blauem Equip auflaufen und meinen "ICC 25 ist da, PDK ist eh nur noch zum hochfarmen da". Hero-Inis -> Naxx 10/25 -> Ulduar 10/25 -> PDK 10/25 -> ICC 10/25. Man sollte diese Raidinstanzen (abgesehen von ICC) aus dem FF kennen wenn man im LFG nach ner ICC 10/25 Gruppe sucht. Nur weil man 245er Gear anhat, heißt das noch lange nicht, das man fähig ist, Encounter wie Lord, Lady oder Deathbringer Saurfang legen, geschweige denn Rotface, Festergut oder Putricide. Dazu gehört Plan, Taktik, Spielverständnis. Und das bekommt man nicht mal eben zum 245er/251er/264er Equip dazu geschenkt.


Und @Kogor: Wenn ich die Wahl habe zwischen nem DD mit Gearscore 5000+ der nicht spielen kann und nem DD mit Naxx-Equip der dick DPS fährt würde ich keinen von beiden mit nach ICC 10/25 nehmen. Warum? Weil der eine zu dumm ist mit 5k GS nen Encounter zu verstehen und an ihm ensprechend Damage zu machen und der 2. ganz einfach zu wenig Damage bringt um einen Encounter zu bezwingen ehe er enraged (und ja, die meisten Bosse in ICC haben sowas, einige haben nen normalen Enrage, andere nen Soft-Enrage in Form von Fähigkeiten die schneller kommen).


Fazit: GS ist auf jeden Fall hilfreich, aber keinesfalls eine Garantie für einen Clear-Run!


----------



## Karius (12. Januar 2010)

Nicorobbin schrieb:


> Also wenn ich das richtig verstanden hab ist der Gearscore der durchschnitt aller Itemlevel zusammen...



Hast du eben nicht. Soweit sind wir inzwischen. Die Items haben vom Level abweichende Bewertungen. Wie genau es sich zusammensetzt entzieht sich mir aber bisher noch. 

Was aber ganz sicher ist, ist dass es nicht mit schlichter Summation der Itemlvl getan ist.


----------



## Marzani (12. Januar 2010)

Ich sehe in diesem Programm keine Probleme.
Es zeigt nur auf einen Blick, was ein zweiter Blick ins /inspect
sowieso offenbart hätte.
Und die (teilweise idiotischen) Equipanforderungen kommen
nicht durch das Addon, die gab's schon immer. Es heißt jetzt
nur anders.


----------



## Rainaar (12. Januar 2010)

Doppelt NEIN.

Warum?

Weils mir wurscht is!


----------



## GrayWolf (12. Januar 2010)

1. Das Addon ist für sich selbst nicht das Problem. Das Problem sind die Nutzer, die mit GearScore nicht umgehen können.
Also gebt nicht dem Addon die Schuld.

2. Man kann nicht einfach die ItemLevel nehmen und addieren.
Die ItemLevel sind eine grobe Unterteilung der Items in Wertigkeitsgruppen. Doch auch innerhalb einer Itemlevelgruppe gibt es Qualitätsunterschiede. Diese werden von Gearscore berücksichtigt.

3. GearScore ist nicht das Orakel der Charinformationen.
Was GearScore nicht berechnen kann ist die Spielweise des Spielers. Da kann ein Char auftauchen der laut GearScore einen Score von 5,5k hat aber im Raid spielt er als er zum ersten mal WoW zockt.
Da kann es einen Char geben der hat nur einen Score von 4,6k und liegt auf Grund seiner gekonnten Spielweise weit vor allen anderen die 5k Score haben.
Auch die Talentverteilung und die Sockelsteine werden nicht berücksichtigt.

Wenn man sich einmal die Zeit nimmt und eine Gruppe bei "BeImba" analysiert kommt man auf ein nettes Ergebnis.
Man braucht für die jeweiligen Raids einen Gruppenscore. Also die Score's aller Teilnehmer addieren und durch die Anzahl der Teilnehmer teilen. Dieser Wert sollte z.B. bei ICC10 5k nicht unterschreiten.
Ansonsten ist der Raide fast nicht zu schaffen.

Es ist aber alles als Empfehlung gedacht und nicht als Vorschrift zu sehen.


----------



## Bonsai112 (12. Januar 2010)

da hier viele gegen gearscore wettern, schaut euch mal auf mmo-champion.com an, was dort gestern für ein addon vorgestellt wurde, ich denke mal das berücksichtigt mehr faktoren als gs


----------



## BloodyEyeX (12. Januar 2010)

Ich benutze gearscore eigendlich nur um mir ein schnelles Bild vom Char zu machen. Generell muss man sagen GS trifft mit einer Toleranz von 1000Punkten (ja Tausend) eingendlich ganz gut die Stärke des Chars. Die Gearscorevergleiche zwischen Chars hinken nur etwas weil der Skill des Spielers nicht eingerechnet wird, aber das ist ja auch schwer zu erwarten. Zudem kommt noch das man zB als Arkanmagier seine Ausrüstung komplett in Richtung Tempowertung auslegt und so einige niedrigstufige Items dabei hat die zwar gut skalieren aber den gs runterziehen. Daher meine Meinung: siehe Satz 1 ^^


----------



## TheArea51 (12. Januar 2010)

Nette Rechnung aber bringen tuts eigenlich nichts^^

Die leute schauen nur noch auf den Gearscore und achten gar nicht was noch von nöten ist... wie Skill z.b.

Hab nen Heal Plala mit Item lvl durchschnitt 240 und war für jemanden für ICC zu low Equipt -.- nunja bin einer dewr wenigen Palas auf meinem Server mit 10k+ HPS wobei Lichtblitze mit 7-9k Kriten und Heiliges Licht mit 20-23k.... naja laut einem Gilden Kollege auch Heal Pala ist sowas unmöglich zu schaffen..........trotz beweis im Raid!

Nun zum Thema zurück^^

Was bringt mir ein Spieler mit nem Gearscore von über 5000 der trotzdem net Spielen kann? und oder trotz allem nur 3k dps macht und dagegen einer mit nem Gearscore von 4500 locker 5k macht weil er Skill und Gameplay hat?

Finde das alles ein wenig übertrieben gemacht und die leute wollen doch eh nur noch gezogen werden....


----------



## Skyler93 (12. Januar 2010)

Gearscore ist müll, wenn ich hör das heutzutage leute gibt die in raid nicht mehr als 7k dps fahren kann ich einfach nur lachen
mit mein Ulduar 10-Naxx 25 equip (hab zu der zeit aufgehört) habe ich schon bei flickwerk meine 8k dps gefahren, mit 32k life raidbuffed, movement kann ich nur soviel sagen, wir waren dabei die ulduar hardmodes in den ersten 2 wochen zu meistern-.-
Gearscore ist nicht alles, aber eine nützliche hilfe, die frage ist nur wie man es einsetzt!
Nicht übertreiben, aber so um ansatz zu wissen ob der typ ein kacknoob ist, ist schon eig. ganz gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Finsterniss (12. Januar 2010)

Ich benutze Gearscore auch. Allerdings benutze ich es wie den "ersten Eindruck", sprich die Ausrüstung ist dem vorhaben angemessen oder nicht. Ob der jeweilige Spieler dann seine Klasse beherrscht, stellt sich erst später raus. Gearscore ist in sofern ganz nett, weil man es selbst sieht. Fragt man nach DPS sagen eh alle was von 6-7k ... Nur was interressiert mich die DPS?

Mir würde ein AddOn das mir die Grundwerte eines Chars zeigt wesentlich lieber....Deff, ZM usw. ... Das würde denke ich jedem weiter bringen als das Beurteilen von Items oder DPS. Klar man könnte das Arsenal nutzen. Aber das dauert doch ewig.


----------



## Dinquisitor (12. Januar 2010)

Gearscore hat - nachdem ich seit gestern die ganzen Debatten hier im Forum (und diversen anderen) verfolgt habe, auch auf meinem Rechner Platz gefunden, um einfach mal schauen zu können, was an dem Ding das Teuflische / Göttliche (je nach GS-Hasser, ,GS-Fan) ist. Und in wie weit es nützlich ist.

Nun ja... 

Es zeigt paar schöne lustige Zahlen die einen (angeblichen) Punktwert meiner Ausrüstung hergeben. Das besonders Schöne daran: zieh ich ein Equip an, das aufgrund des Item-Lvl´s einen höheren GS bringt (5250), fährt mein DPS mal in den Keller weil... ja.. dann hab ich zwar nen besseres Trinket als das aus Uldu 10er, aber die konstanten 125 ZM + fallen weg für paar Kritpunkte mehr, dazu fällt durch die tollen Handlappen aus ICC 25 mein T9 Bonus raus, und Schaden geht nochmal bissal runter. Super.... Nehm ich die beiden "weniger wertigen" Teile, ist der GS auf 5125, lustigerweise aber der Schadensoutput durch die Setboni und Trinketboni höher. Na denn... Prost Mahlzeit.....

Anderes Beispiel: gestern abend Daily-Hero - ich lande in einer Grp für HdR - der Tank mit dem tollen GS von knapp 4500 rennt wie nen Bekloppter ohne die Leute mal eben Tischaufstellen zu lassen, Manareggen zwecks umskillen (Heal hat Mainskillung DD gehabt) usw.; nachdem es den logischen Wipe gab kam nur ein "n00bs" und er ging von sich, wir suche nach Tank, ein Tank mit GS 3500 drin - und ein Traum von einer HC-Ini. Alles sinnvoll gemacht, waren fix und ohne die geringsten Probleme durch. 

GS ist eine nette Spielerei - mehr nicht. Und wer tats. danach Leute für seine Raids aussucht, anstatt z.B. sich anzuschauen was einer in Uldu an HMs und dergleichen gerissen hat, dem ist aus meiner Sicht nicht mehr zu helfen.


----------



## Mayestic (12. Januar 2010)

Gearscore ist wie gesagt ne gute Orientierungshilfe aber mehr auch nicht.
Wir hatten gestern auch einen 5400+ HM dabei der immer als erster im Dreck lag weil er nicht verstanden hat das man bei dem ein oder anderen Boss " laufen " muss. Der blieb stur stehn, motzte die Heiler an warum er stirbt und bewegte sich keinen Meter egal ob er mitten in der grünen Suppe stand oder nicht, alles egal. Hauptsache 8-11k dps fahren für die ersten 60 Sek im Kampf und dann tot ^^


Ka wie der zu seinem Equip gekommen ist aber er hatte wohl dropluck oder einen Privatheiler der nur für ihn zuständig war.

Von daher sagt Gearscore nur theoretisch was aus. Wenn ein RL nur Spieler ab nem bestimmten GS mitnehmen will ist das sein Ding. Er könnte genauso gut sagen das er noch 2 DDs sucht aber nur Verstärkerschami und du bist auch DD fährst wesentlich mehr Schaden als ein Verstärker evtl sogar mehr als beide zusammen und trotzdem nimmt er dich nicht mit weil er eben zwei Verstärker haben will. 

Und da fällt mir nochwas ein ^^. Wenn euch der Gearscore so sehr stört macht doch eure eigene Stammgruppe oder Randomgruppe auf. Geh mit Spieler mit niedrigem GS in die Instanzen die du willst. Mach dein eigenes Ding. Gibt sicherlich 10 Spieler auf deinem Server die auch keinen GS mögene und mit dir eine Gruppe aufmachen um alles zu legen was geht. Frohes Epic farmen.


----------



## Mahoni-chan (12. Januar 2010)

ShaakTi79 schrieb:


> Das Problem ist nur, wenn du ein Itemlvl- Durchschnitt von 232 hast - enspricht einem Gearscore von 3800 - kannst du nicht mit ins ICC 25 (GS von 5000 und höher)! ich spiele seit 3 Jahren WOW! und nun kommt ein A........ch und programiert ein Addon was WOW zerstört! Wie?
> 
> 1. Es werde nur noch leute mitgenommen (icc 10) die den gearscore 4200 erreicht oder überschritten haben!
> 2. GS von 4200 entsprich etwa einem itemlvl von 253,4! Was nur möglich ist, wenn man in einer Raidgilde ist die PdOK 10 farmt!
> ...


Nicht GS ist Müll, die Mentalität der Leute in WoW ist Müll 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich selbst habe nen Makro welches den Itemlevel-Schnitt eines Spielers berechnet. Steht da irgendwas von ~213 werde ich den bestimmt nicht mit nach ICC-10 nehmen, weil das Gear einfach nicht ausreichend ist, ganz gleich wie gut der Spieler spielt. Jedoch bin ich erfahren genug um zu wissen, dass selbst ~228er locker mithalten können wenn sie denn die Erfahrung haben.

Nach ICC 10 nehm ich leute mit die einen Mix aus Ulduar und PDK gear haben, nicht aber Leute welche nur Naxxramas von innen gesehen haben.

Dass manch andere Leute halt Gearscores oder Itemlevel schnitts erwarten, welche ihrem eigenen entsprechen, nur weil sie Lootglück in den ersten beiden Runs hatten, das ist halt einfach mal grandioser BRAINLAG der Leute die Raids organisieren... Ich selbst hatte ne 220er Waffe, 2x 200er Trinket, 226er Hose und nur 213er Schuhe. Das hat mein Itemlevel halt grandios nach unten gezogen ge.. dennoch das DMG Meter hat mir gezeigt, dass ich komicherweise nur hinter einem Schurken lag (pre NErf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) dessen Gear meinem deutlich überlegen war.

Itemlevel und Gearscore ist nicht alles, besonders wenn man Trinkets in betracht zieht... Nun habe ich auf besagten Slots 264er Items (abseits Trinkets) und mein itemlevelschnitt ist mehr als 10 nach oben gewandert.. die DPS hat sich dadurch nun nicht soooo viel verändert.. :ß


Die Leute sind einfach behindert
Das AddOn ist in Ordnung, wenngleich mir nen Itemlevel schnitt mehr sagt als nen Pseudo-Gearscore (kenne ja nicht einmal meinen eigenen GS 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## Domenia vlg. Burzal (12. Januar 2010)

ich habe GS installiert und nutze es in rdm-gruppen um einen UNGEFÄHREN RICHTWERT zu erhalten, was wird mich erwarten bzw. was kann ich erwarten.

Die Erfahrung aus vielen Instanzen seit 3.3 zeigt klar auf: GS hat in den wenigsten Fällen etwas mit Skill zu tun. 

Wie schon in einem anderen Post (LEIDER kA mehr wo, bzw. wer - aber es war richtig!) erwähnt, jmd. der 5x pdok war, kein würfelglück hatte, den Endboss nicht gelegt hat, hat mehr Raiderfahrung als jmd. dem das Würfelglück hold war und er in einem Raid den Endboss ohne Problem erlegt hat.

Die "Schreierei" nach Naxx-Farm-Run (z. nicht unter GS 4500 zeigt - ich hab keine Ahnung was gespielt wird.

ABER, nach was soll sich ein Raidleiter richten, der mit RDM unterwegs ist? Die Aussage "ich bin imba" ist in den meisten Fällen nicht wahr.

DER OBEN ERWÄHNTE hat auch ein interessantes Addon in einem ähnl. thread gepostet: klickmich!

das scheint einigermaßen Aussagekräftig zu sein - macht Euch selbst ein Bild..


----------



## Crystania (14. Januar 2010)

Skyler93 schrieb:


> mit mein Ulduar 10-Naxx 25 equip (hab zu der zeit aufgehört) habe ich schon bei flickwerk meine 8k dps gefahren, mit 32k life raidbuffed,



Hm. Glaub ich nicht =) Es waren sicher 6,5 im Schnitt und 25k Life.. Mehr Leben schaffste als DD nit mit Naxx25.


----------



## Kârtôffêl-Onyxia (14. Januar 2010)

Man bräuchte ein Addon "SkillScore", welches misst wie oft man bei einem Boss durch was stirbt und daraus einen Wert berechnet.
Sowas wäre sinnvoller als GearScore 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber naja, ich benutze GS auch wenn ich diesen DPS/GS vergleich eigentlich zum Kotzen finde, es kommt auf den SKill an!


----------



## Nurmengard (14. Januar 2010)

Lol Ich mein GS kratzt an der 5k Grenze (4,948k) und ich war nie, nie in PdoK. PdK ja, hab aber auch nochn Trinket mit GS 174, und n Umhang der genauso Mist is, mein Average Level is ~230, also irgendwie komme ich da bald locker über die 5k Grenze, nur die Marken fürs Trinket, also Leute, jetzt macht Blizz es schon so leicht an Items zu kommen und ihr pienst immernoch? Echt nich nachvollziehbar


----------



## Onitram (15. Januar 2010)

Gearscore ?

what's that 

ooh lol von cm vergleiche nun meter vergleiche ...

hehe meiner ist größer ...


----------



## Capullo (25. März 2010)

Nur als Info, Gearscore schön und gut, aber das sagt nicht ob jemand gut spielt oder total scheisse in seiner Klasse ist. 

Z.b ich als Hunter hab ein max. item von 264 und der rest kommt auf 232-251 und ich spiele trotzdem besser als n paar von unserem Server die ich um ihr t10 beneide.

Gearscore kann man melken, es wird nie berechnen können was ein Spieler aus seiner Klasse rausholen kann und zudem sind meist die auf GS kucken die die eine ganze Ausrüstung gekauft haben, und sich fragen warum nicht alle wie er auf 5,5k GS kommen.

Es gibt nur 2 Sachen auf die man kucken muss bei einem Spieler: Auf seinen Ruf wie er spielt und auf seine Items(Itemlvl im Wow interface anstellen)

und die die mit GS suchen und auch nur solche anforderungen im handelschannel rumspamen sag ich als Raidleiter nur eins:

EUCH ENTGEHT WAS

in diesem Sinne nochn angenehmen Tag


----------



## Morvkeem (25. März 2010)

ich benutze gearscore und bin damit zufrieden, wenn man sich dieses Addon mal genauer anschaut, ist es mehr als nur eine Zahl.
Gearscore bei Curse


----------



## Petu (25. März 2010)

Shocknorris schrieb:


> Gearscore bringt mir nur einen Vorteil:
> 
> 2 Schurken im Raid mit gleicher Skillung und selbem Gear laut Gearscore. Einer macht 500 DPS mehr als der andere, somit weiß man nur das der eine seinen Char nicht wirklich spielen kann.



An 500 DPS macht man das sicherlich nicht fest.....


----------



## Unbekannter_Schamane (25. März 2010)

Gearscore ist überflüssig, jeden kann sein Score pushen durch das Gear mit Triumph Marken...


----------



## Zodttd (25. März 2010)

Toll Gearscore hat eine andere Punkteverteilung als irgendwas anderes.. sollen wir jetzt den Erfinder ins Fegefeuer werfen und schreiend um ihn herum tanzen?
Ich benutze Gearscore wie so ziemlich jeder mit ordentlichem Equip auf meinem Server, die Flamer sind meistens die, die mit nem GS von 4200 ICC wollen.
Mich stört sowas garnichtmehr wenns euch nicht passt, dann ignoriert es, aber Leute hört doch endlich auf freien Webspace für solch unsinnige Threads wie diesen zu verschwenden.. rettet lieber die Wale oder verhindert die globale Erwärmung oder tut sonst was sinnvolles.

Jetzt fangen wieder welche an mit Gear ist nicht alles.. ja ich kenne auch Gimps, die mit nem GS von 5500 nur 5k DPS machen und Skill und bla.. die Leute die wirklich Skill haben haben auch gutes Equip oder zumindest werden sie von ihren Gilden mitgenommen wenn das Equip nicht so besonders ist.
Ich vertrau doch nicht einfach blind jedem, der mir versichert er macht 6k DPS mit einem GS von 4800, wenn sowas überhaupt möglich ist.


----------



## Zodttd (25. März 2010)

Unbekannter_Schamane schrieb:


> Gearscore ist überflüssig, jeden kann sein Score pushen durch das Gear mit Triumph Marken...



Toll die kann man genauso für einen Equipcheck kaufen und im Raid wieder ausziehen.. ist genau das Gleiche.


----------



## Unbekannter_Schamane (25. März 2010)

Zodttd schrieb:


> Toll die kann man genauso für einen Equipcheck kaufen und im Raid wieder ausziehen.. ist genau das Gleiche.



Und was hab ich gesagt?


----------



## Zodttd (25. März 2010)

Unbekannter_Schamane schrieb:


> Und was hab ich gesagt?



Diese Tatsache macht nicht Gearscore, sondern eher die Triumphmarken bzw. die Belohnungen überflüssig.


----------



## kleinundgemein (25. März 2010)

random hc mit blauem equip? ne vergiss es....leider
man wird nur dumm angemacht das es ne frechheit wäre sich mitziehn zu lassen...aber warum zum teufel kann man sich den dafür anmelden o O.
und die anderen ramdon inis versteh ich net ganz...wie ist es möglich die daily random zu machen(mind. 15mal) und immer wieder die selben 4/5 inis...langweilig sag ich nur.
dazu find ich es ne frechheit als jäger muss man entweder arena spielen(nicht mein ding) oder dauernd in inis gehn und mit viel glück kommt man vllt irgendwann an ne gute schusswaffe...was fürn dreck....
http://www.youloot.de/sec/300000/module/itemstrength/index.cfm?r=Aegwynn&n=Elyane
das der char net perfekt iss weiss ich selber auch....soll ja auch mal spass machen.


----------



## Tünnemann72 (25. März 2010)

GS weg und gut ist. .. Ich würde dieses Add On und diesen Begriff Ersatzlos streichen ... fertig... braucht kein Mensch ..


----------



## Tünnemann72 (25. März 2010)

Petu schrieb:


> An 500 DPS macht man das sicherlich nicht fest.....



Ebend ... traurig, das man Leute mit solchen Haltungen nicht aus dem Spiel bannen kann .. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## x-Cyriana-x (25. März 2010)

oh man man man wen ich manche sachen hier lese

habt ihr euch eigendlich mal gs richtig angeguck ? bei machen aussagen hier haben es manche noch nicht mal installt und reden hier nur müll das es so schlecht ist.

hm nur mal so als tipp gebt mal /gs ein ^^ oh welch wunder es kann mehr als nur ne potenz zahl

oh es rechnet den item durchschnitslvl zusammen hm ham sich das nicht so viele hier gewunscht ...tja hättest mal besser geguckt.

oh gott es zeigt mir sogar alle equipteile an sogar sockel und vz verdammt jetzt kann ich mir sogar den equip check in dala ersparen und muss nur den namen von jeweiligen spieler eingeben der mich interessiert.....ok die leute müssen schon in reichweite sein aber das einzelnde anklicken entfällt und alles steht schön gelistet
und es stehen sogar die ganzen stats da also zm, int, sta ,haste,spellpower hm zeigt mir der equipcheck nicht so einfach ...aber ist ja nicht gut stimmt ja ich vergaß.

und dann gibs ja noch den abschnitt experience wo noch sehr viele interessante sachen stehen aber naja guckt selber und wenn ihr das gemacht habt dann könnt ihr gerne eure meinung hier bekannt geben aber vorher einfach mal fresse halten.

achja und wer sich nur nach der gs zahl richtet ist einfach nur irgendwo hängengeblieben und schlägt auch kleine kinder weil er sonnst nichts bringt


----------



## Selidia (25. März 2010)

Noldan schrieb:


> Also ich find diese Gearscore gejammer fast so lästig wie die Leute, die jeden Tag einen neuen Thread aufmachen  "Hilfe ich wurde gehackt".
> 
> Gearscore soll doch lediglich ein Anhalstpunkt sein um die Klamotten des andere halbwegs schnell bewerten zu können.
> 
> ...




this.


----------



## Morvkeem (25. März 2010)

Leute ihr wisst aber schon was man mit der aktuellen Version von gearscore alles machen/anzeigen lassen kann? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Man kann sich zum beispiel anzeigen lassen wie gut das Equip des ziels zu seiner Skillung passt, oder wie oft die Person schon in welchen Raids war, und das ist schon das wichtigste finde ich. Das ist auch der Grund warum ich es verwende.

In dieser BuffedShow wird gezeigt was dieses Addon denn wirklich kann (siehe oben) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Frauenversteher (25. März 2010)

Sinnlose Diskussionen um ein sinnloses Spiel. Und ja...Früher war alles besser!


----------



## BlizzLord (25. März 2010)

kleinundgemein schrieb:


> random hc mit blauem equip? ne vergiss es....leider
> man wird nur dumm angemacht das es ne frechheit wäre sich mitziehn zu lassen...aber warum zum teufel kann man sich den dafür anmelden o O.
> und die anderen ramdon inis versteh ich net ganz...wie ist es möglich die daily random zu machen(mind. 15mal) und immer wieder die selben 4/5 inis...langweilig sag ich nur.
> dazu find ich es ne frechheit als jäger muss man entweder arena spielen(nicht mein ding) oder dauernd in inis gehn und mit viel glück kommt man vllt irgendwann an ne gute schusswaffe...was fürn dreck....
> ...



Zum ersten Teil: 
Ich habe mit meinem DK heros abgefarmt und niemand hat sich beschwert vlt. mal nen anderen Realmpool aussuchen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

Zum Waffen beschaffungs Problem:
Wie glaubst du geht es denn anderen?
Die bekommen die "guten" Waffen auch nicht an jedem Boss.

Zum AddOn:
Es ist lediglich ein Anhaltspunkt um denn Gearstand ungefähr zu erfassen.
Niemand der einen Gearscore von 4000 aufweißt ist bereit für ICC 10/25 da kann er noch soviel "skill" haben.
Also schön aufm Teppich bleiben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und wie schon oft gesagt GS besteht nicht nur aus einer Zahl.


----------



## kleinundgemein (25. März 2010)

Ja ok, da geb ich dir recht. Aber ich hab nie gesagt das ich pdk od sonst was gehn will...lediglich das man dumm angemacht wird wenn man das "entsprechende" gs für hc randoms nicht hat. Schliesslich gibts auch ne höfliche Art und Weise mit anderen Spielern zu reden. Gs hin oder her..als obs das wichtigste aufer Welt wär.Aber egal, eig war mein Beitrag mehr langeweile meinerseits. Und trotzdem was dazu gelernt, danke^^


----------



## Andoral1990 (25. März 2010)

Natürlich, das addon ist sinnlos weil man den GS auch mit nem taschenrechner nachrechnen kann... is klar ...


----------



## Noobydooby (25. März 2010)

Gwizzard schrieb:


> Ah Gearscore, das man sich darüber so aufregen kann ^^ Jeder Affe kriegt doch ~5k Gearscore hin wenn er die Random HCs abfarmt für Marken u.s.w.. Man sollte schon bisschen mitbringen wenn man raiden gehen will. Ich hab selber kein GS, genügt das ich 5,5+ habe ^^ , kann überall mit, aber dafür hab ich auch etwas getan. Wayne deine Berechnung ^^


Da mussich dir wiedersprechen!
Mit Heroequip und Heromarken ist das überschreiten der 5000GSmarke UNMÖGLICH!
(Auser man macht ca 3-4Monate Täglheros für Frostmarken)
ca 4500 GS sind schnell erreicht danach wirds happig.
Wer seine triumpfmarken downgradedt um sich z.b. die alten markengürtel und co holt kommt auf knappe 4800 gs aber dan ist definitiv schluss.(diese aussage betrifft Krieger,Priester und mages evtl ist das bei anderen klassen anders aber ich glaube es nicht)


----------



## Blablubs (26. März 2010)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch, du hast rausgefunden, dass Gearscore einem Algorhytmus folgt, das kam für dich bestimmt total überraschend für dich.


----------



## Tomratz (26. März 2010)

Gearscore ist sicher nicht alles, das haben ja schon genügend Leute hier festgestellt.

Es *kann* ein nützlicher Wegweiser sein, um grob einzuschätzen ob eine Ini mit der
Gruppe recht gut zu spielen ist oder ob es etwas "herausfordernder" werden kann.

Ein Allheilmittel ist es nicht, es kommt immer noch auf das können der einzelnen
Gruppenmitglieder an. Bestes Beispiel ein HdS-run diese Woche:

Ich geh als Heiler (Heiligpriester) in die Gruppe und schau mir beim durchbuffen mal
so den GS der einzelnen Spieler an.

Tank: 5,8 (wow, denk ich, mit dem müsste es ja flott und einfach gehen)
1. DD: 4,5 (auch gut für HdS, sollte kein Prob darstellen)
2. DD: 3,8 (wenn er halbwegs spielen kann, machbar)
3. DD weiss ich leider nicht mehr, aber auch mindestens so wie der zweite
Ich: 4,4 (hab damit schon locker Seelenschmiede sowie alle alten HC's geheilt, teilweise
mit aufkommender Langeweile)

Es ging los und die ersten Gruppen liefen recht gut.
Dann der erste Boss, Krystallus: Der Tank pullt, ohne auf die DD's zu warten,
ich fange an zu heilen, weil die HP-Balken aller Spieler recht schnell in den roten
Bereich gewandert sind, hab plötzlich Aggro und sterbe.

Der Tank und ein DD überleben und legen den Boss.

Was passiert?, der Tank (ein Pala) rezzt zwei der DD's, mich lässt er liegen.
Na ja, ich denk mir erst mal nichts böses dabei und laufe zurück in die Ini.
Keiner wartet drauf, bis ich richtig mein Mana wieder aufgefüllt hab und der
Tank pullt gleich ne Gruppe mobs. Ende vom Lied, ich lieg gleich wieder im
Dreck.

Ich hab die Gruppe dann wortlos verlassen, hab mich bei Bob wiederbeleben lassen
und zurück nach Dala geportet.

Jetzt frage ich euch, was hat mir in dem Fall Gearscore gebracht?
Klare Antwort *überhaupt nichts*.

Die Skilllosigkeit von Mitspielern kann mir leider Gearscore und auch kein anderes
Addon anzeigen, das sehe ich erst, wenn ich mit der Gruppe unterwegs bin.


----------



## Dasdajew (26. März 2010)

Es ist doch immer das Gleiche, es regen sich prinzipiell die Leute auf, die den Anforderungen eben NICHT entsprechen! Scheiss auf den Gearscore, skill over all, ist genauso oberflächlich. 
Für gewisse Raids ist ganz einfach ein Equip-Mindeststandard erforderlich, Punkt. Wenn ihr schon rdm raidet, dann selektiert diese Raids doch, dann fallt ihr auch nicht auf die Schnauze. 
Raids bei denen der Raidlead lediglich nur auf den gs schaut, sind eh zum Scheitern verurteilt! Wenn ich mir manche Chars anschaue, die einen gs von über 5,5k haben und mir dann die enchants auf den einzelnen Items anschaue, kommt mir teilweise das Kotzen. Guter Raidlead achtet auf sowas! 

Also GS dient mir lediglich als Anhaltepunkt, nicht mehr und nicht weniger... Dafür ist es wahrscheinlich auch gedacht!


----------



## Ulkhor (26. März 2010)

Frauenversteher schrieb:


> Sinnlose Diskussionen um ein sinnloses Spiel. Und ja...Früher war alles besser!


sinnloser post?



Capullo schrieb:


> Nur als Info, Gearscore schön und gut, aber das sagt nicht ob jemand gut spielt oder total scheisse in seiner Klasse ist.





Tomratz schrieb:


> Die Skilllosigkeit von Mitspielern kann mir leider Gearscore und auch kein anderes
> Addon anzeigen ...


das addon heißt GEARscore und nicht SKILLscore ... merkt ihr was?

im prinzip ist jedes addon nüztlich ... wichtig ist doch nur wie ihr es nutzt
ich nutze gearscore und werde es auch weiterhin tun ... immerhin erspart es den taschenrechner


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manticorê (26. März 2010)

Ulkhor schrieb:


> sinnloser post?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




/sign mehr braucht man nicht sagen^^


----------

